# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  المسابقة الدينية الكبرى ( من هــو ؟ )

## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى 
مشرفى وأعضاء منتدانا العالى 
الكثير منا إعتاد أن تكون المسابقات بجميع أنواعها
تكون فى أيام وليالى 
  
وكأن الإنسان كل همه والطائل به 
هو الحصول على الأوقات التى تمكنه من حل الأسئلة والفوز بالجوائز المالية 
وليس الفوز بالآخرة والجنة ونعيمها
فقررت بان أقدم هذه المسابقة لتكون معيناً لنا جميعاً 
للتواصل مع المعلومة الدينية 
والإطلاع الدائم والبحث والتحرى 
فهذه الطرق تجعل المعلومة ثابتة وقوية فى أذهاننا 
كما أنها ستجعلنا على لقاء يومى بالقرآن والكتب الدينية الأخرى 
للبحث والتنقيب وإخراج الحل ، المعلومة . 

المسابقة 
سوف تكون يومية 
بداية من يوم الجمعة الموافق التاسع من شهر ذى القعدة  1429 
السابع من شهر نوفمبر2008 
فى تمام الساعة العاشرة مساءاً
ونتلقى الحلول فور عرض الحلقة حتى قبيل صلاة المغرب من اليوم التالى
ولمدة ثلاثين يوماً 
والنتيجة بمشيئة الله تعالى سوف تكون ليلة عيد الأضحى المبارك 
أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات 

والفائزون 
سوف نختار ثلاثة فائزين 
يحصلون على تقييمات من المشرف العام للمنتدى 
 وأيضاً تقييم من مشرفى القاعة  
والحلول  سوف ترسل على البريدالخاص بى 
ونحتكم فى الحل إلى السرعة فى الإرسال 
حتى نصل إلى الترتيب اليومى فى النقاط 
ونتمكن من تحديد الفائزين الثلاثة

لكم منى خالص التحايا والأمنيات

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا بالمسابقة الدينية في قاعة التاريخ
و اهلا بك اخي رضا 
و ارجو من الله ان يكلل مجهودك هذا بالنجاح و التوفيق
في حفظ الله*

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
ابن طيبة
أشكرك على سرعة التثبيت 
وبمشيئة الله تعالى سوف تكون المسابقة غاية فى الإفادة بين المتسابقين 
وأن أكون عند حسن ظنك بى 
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## طائر الشرق

مستعد ومشارك باذن الله

----------


## swaha

يا أهلا
بالمعارك 

ومرحبتين
برجل المسابقات الاول


بالتوفيق

----------


## reda laby

> مستعد ومشارك باذن الله


متشكر جداً يا هيثم
وربنا يوفقنا لما فيه الخير 
وأهلاً وسهلاً بيك 
شرفتنا

----------


## reda laby

> يا أهلا
> بالمعارك 
> ومرحبتين
> برجل المسابقات الاول
> بالتوفيق


أهلاً وسهلاً 
حبيب قلبى
عبد الرحمن السواح

ورايا ورايا فين ما اكون 
ربنا يديم المحبة بينا جميعاً
والمسابقات تنشيط للذهن
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## hanoaa

_
1000 مبروك المسابقة الجديدة يا أستاذ رضا

أنا جيت أهو

حاحاول أكون منتظمة معاكوا_

----------


## حنـــــان

فكرة هايلة يا أستاذ رضا
ان شاء الله أقدر أتابع وأشترك
ولو ان ساعات مسابقاتك بتبقى صعبة... بس دايما شيقة جدا وجميلة
تسلم على الأفكار الرائعة
وفي انتظار المسابقة  :f2:

----------


## محمد الثالث

ربنا يوفقك يا استاذ رضا هحاول ادخل بس مش هيبقي سهل اني ادخل يوميا و يبقي كويس لو تأخرها للساعه 10 اظن هيبقي افضل و مبروك علي المسابقة

----------


## reda laby

> _
> 1000 مبروك المسابقة الجديدة يا أستاذ رضا
> أنا جيت أهو
> حاحاول أكون منتظمة معاكوا_


يا سلااااااااااااااام
بونبوناية المنتدى شرفت 
يا أهلاً وسهلاً بالحبايب والصحايب والقرايب

ألف ألف شكر على تهنئتك الرقيقة
وماتحاوليش
 لأ
 لازم تشاركى الحل كلمة ورد غطاها
لك مودتى وصداقتى ومعزّتى
( بتشديد الزاى) هه 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

> فكرة هايلة يا أستاذ رضا
> ان شاء الله أقدر أتابع وأشترك
> ولو ان ساعات مسابقاتك بتبقى صعبة... بس دايما شيقة جدا وجميلة
> تسلم على الأفكار الرائعة
> وفي انتظار المسابقة


الأخت العزيزة 
حنــــــــــــــــان
شرفتينا بكلامك الرقيق 
وربنا يقدرك وتشاركى وده شئ لازم وواجب
مسابقة دينية يعنى فى معية الله وأمنه 

لازم تشاركى يا أستاذة
يا مراحب

----------


## hanoaa

> يا سلااااااااااااااام
> بونبوناية المنتدى شرفت 
> يا أهلاً وسهلاً بالحبايب والصحايب والقرايب
> 
> ألف ألف شكر على تهنئتك الرقيقة
> وماتحاوليش
>  لأ
>  لازم تشاركى الحل كلمة ورد غطاها
> لك مودتى وصداقتى ومعزّتى
> ...



_ههههههههههه

ماشى يا أستاذ رضا

حضرتك عارف البونبونايه ماتقدرش ترفض لحضرتك طلب

بس لو زوغت حبة ماتزعلش منى

ده حايبقى علشان ظروفى الأيام دى_

----------


## reda laby

أحبائى وأعزائى
الميعاد  المحدد للمسابقة سوف يكون الساعة العاشرة مساءاً 
مراعاةً لظروفنا الإجتماعية 
ماشى الكلام ؟؟

----------


## reda laby

> _ههههههههههه
> ماشى يا أستاذ رضا
> حضرتك عارف البونبونايه ماتقدرش ترفض لحضرتك طلب
> بس لو زوغت حبة ماتزعلش منى
> ده حايبقى علشان ظروفى الأيام دى_



ماشى الكلام
ربنا يديم المودة ما بينا 

قولى آمين

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*يا مسابقاتك يا أستاذ رضا

جميلة جدا جدا فكرة المسابقة الدينية

وان شاء الله هحاول أكون متواجده معاكوا

وبارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




أخى الحبيب رضا 

ان شاء الله أتابع معك المسابقة ويشرفنى ويسعدنى أن أكون معك فى كل خير أخى فى الله 

وربنا ما يحرمنا من عطائك وجهدك المميز هذا 

الى الأمام أخى الحبيب وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا ان شاء الله تعالى 


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

اللهم سترك ورضاك وحسن لقاك 



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله تعالى 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

علي بركة الله
دمت بخير

----------


## hazem3

ايه المفاجأة الروعة دي وميعادها اكثر من مناسب 

وطبعا مشارك مشارك مشارك وهل استطيع ان اتغيب عن مسابقة لاستاذي العزيز رضا لابي 

هذا والله في الاحلام 

هههههههه

في الانتظار علي احر من الجمر وكم اتمني ان تاخدلك حاجة يا هيثم يا ابني عشان تدي لبودو يلعب بالكور زي ما هو عايز

في رعاية الله

----------


## reda laby

> *يا مسابقاتك يا أستاذ رضا
> جميلة جدا جدا فكرة المسابقة الدينية
> وان شاء الله هحاول أكون متواجده معاكوا
> وبارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك*


الأخت العزيزة
احلى كلمة 
مافيش حاجة إسمها 
 هحاول
فى حاجة إسمها لازم تيجى وتشاركى
أنا ماقدرش أكون لوحدى فى المواضيع الكبيرة ديه
انا بيكم ومنكم وليكم   :Poster Spam: 

أنا منتظرك 
سلام يا اختاه

----------


## reda laby

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الحبيب رضا 
> ان شاء الله أتابع معك المسابقة ويشرفنى ويسعدنى أن أكون معك فى كل خير أخى فى الله 
> وربنا ما يحرمنا من عطائك وجهدك المميز هذا 
> الى الأمام أخى الحبيب وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا ان شاء الله تعالى 
> *


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الحبيب 
أشرف المجاهد
شئ يشرفنى مجرد وجودك فى المسابقة 
وتشجيع أساسى وأثره جامد عندى وجوايا
وربنا يساعدنى فى تقديم الترفيه اللى فيه الهداية والإيمان 
والتقرب إلى الله بصالح الأعمال

أللهم تقبل

----------


## reda laby

> علي بركة الله
> دمت بخير


أخى العزيز
عاصم
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
وأرجو الإستفادة الدينية من مسابقتنا تلك 
جعل الله ما نفعله فى ميزان حسناتنا جميعاً 

لك خالص تحياتى 
وانا فى إنتظارك على المحبة والهدى

----------


## reda laby

> ايه المفاجأة الروعة دي وميعادها اكثر من مناسب 
> وطبعا مشارك مشارك مشارك وهل استطيع ان اتغيب عن مسابقة لاستاذي العزيز رضا لابي 
> هذا والله في الاحلام 
> في الانتظار علي احر من الجمر في رعاية الله


أخى الحبيب 
حازم بالتلاتة 

أشكرك على كلامك الجميل 
إللى بيزيدنى كسوف وخجل   :Smart: 
أنا بنحاول نعمل حاجة نزيد بيها ميزان الحسنات 
لأن ظروف الحياة إحنا مش قدها 

أنا منتظرك اخى الصغير 
فى رعاية الله وامنه

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> أعزائى وأحبائى 
> مشرفى وأعضاء منتدانا العالى 
> الكثير منا إعتاد أن تكون المسابقات بجميع أنواعها
> تكون فى أيام وليالى 
>   
> وكأن الإنسان كل همه والطائل به 
> هو الحصول على الأوقات التى تمكنه من حل الأسئلة والفوز بالجوائز المالية 
> وليس الفوز بالآخرة والجنة ونعيمها
> فقررت بان أقدم هذه المسابقة لتكون معيناً لنا جميعاً 
> ...


تسجيل حضووور اولا
ومتابعة ان شاء الله


التهنئة على المسابقة الجديدة ثانيا
ربنا يجعلها في ميزانك 
ونستفيد منها كلنا

تسجيل اعتراض ثالثا
لانى مش هكون ابدا اول من يحل
لان سرعة النت عندى سلحفاة

----------


## reda laby

> تسجيل حضووور اولا
> ومتابعة ان شاء الله
> التهنئة على المسابقة الجديدة ثانيا
> ربنا يجعلها في ميزانك 
> ونستفيد منها كلنا
> تسجيل اعتراض ثالثا
> لانى مش هكون ابدا اول من يحل
> لان سرعة النت عندى سلحفاة


يا عاشقة النسيم

لا تخافى 
المهم ان تقدمى الحل الصحيح 
وعليه عدد الحلول الصحيحة هو الفيصل 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## hanoaa

_إنتوا كمان حددتوا الميعاد أهو

يالا على بركة الله 

إنشاء الله حاحول أتواجد

بس أستاذ رضا خلى بالك

المسابقات كترت_

----------


## reda laby

> _إنتوا كمان حددتوا الميعاد أهو
> 
> يالا على بركة الله 
> 
> إنشاء الله حاحول أتواجد
> 
> بس أستاذ رضا خلى بالك
> 
> المسابقات كترت_


ربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير

طالما هنا أبيض 
يبقى ما تشيليش هم
توكلى على الله 

منتظرك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فى الأنتظار وأنا متأكد من التمييز . دمتم بخير

----------


## reda laby

> فى الأنتظار وأنا متأكد من التمييز . دمتم بخير


الأب الغالى الحبيب 

ألف ألف شكر على كلمتك 
وأعدك بتوفيق من المولى
 بأن أكون عند حسن ظنك بى 
ورأيك فى شخصى الفقير 
لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

استاذ رضا 
مسابقتين دينيتين ؟
انا لسه قايل انك مبدع 
انت قدها وقدود 
ربنا يوفقك 
مشارك باذن الله

----------


## عزيز على القلب

متابع بمشيئة الله تعالى
المسابقة اكديد اكيد حلوة ومميزة 
زى بقيت اعمالك

----------


## الشيخ كريم

مسابقة تانية ؟ 
ودينية كمان ؟
مافيش حد بيعمل المفاجآت ديه إلا حضرتك 
وبتفوق 

مستنى يوم الجمعة من الساعة تمانية

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



وبعد انتهاء فعاليات ومسابقات شهر رمضان  

و ركود النشاطات المطروحـه بأبناء مصـــــر

جاءت مباردتك والمسابقة الدينية الكبـــــرى

فهنيئاً لنا هذا التميز والإبداع الراقي الجديد

وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..... تحياتي العطرية



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

الأخ الفاضل
أيمن خطاب

مع خالص تحياتى اخى الحبيب
متمنياً لك التوفيق 
وكلنا نعمل لغد أفضل
ملؤه العلم والثقافة الدينية خير زاد 
حتى نحيا زاخرين بالدين والإيمان معاً

----------


## reda laby

> متابع بمشيئة الله تعالى
> المسابقة اكديد اكيد حلوة ومميزة 
> زى بقيت اعمالك


فى إنتظار مشاركاتك فى المسابقة 
اليوم يا صديقى الحبيب

لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

> مسابقة تانية ؟ 
> ودينية كمان ؟
> مافيش حد بيعمل المفاجآت ديه إلا حضرتك 
> وبتفوق 
> 
> مستنى يوم الجمعة من الساعة تمانية


أفضل شئ نقدر نقدمه بعون الله نقدمه
وما هى إلا أيام نعيشها 
وعلينا ان نمضيها فى الخير
والمسابقة ما هى إلا بحث وتنقيب عن المعلومة
إذاًَ لما لا نجعلها بحث فى الدين والمعلومة الدينية ؟

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## reda laby

> استاذ رضا 
> مسابقتين دينيتين ؟
> انا لسه قايل انك مبدع 
> انت قدها وقدود 
> ربنا يوفقك 
> مشارك باذن الله


إدعى لى يا اخ بهجت 
عسى الله أن يتقبل منك الدعاء 
ويجعل ما نقدمه 
فى ميزان حسناتنا 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى وأحبائى 
أعضاء ومشرفى قاعتنا الحبيبة

نقدم أولى حلقات مسابقتنا اليوم
وهى تتكون من سؤالين
عليكم حلهما أو ما تستطيعون [frame="7 80"]من أول من صام ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
من أول من سمي أحمد ؟
 [/frame]

----------


## drmustafa

استاذ رضا 
لسة راحع من السفر حالا 
على مسابقتك على طول 

ايه اخبار الحل

----------


## reda laby

> اصتاذ رضا 
> لسة راحع من السفر حالا 
> على مسابقتك على طول 
> 
> ايه اخبار الحل


أخيراً عرفت إن كلمة أستاذ 
بالصاد
مش بالسين 

ألف حمدا لله على السلامة 
ألف شكر على الحل الصحيح

وروح بسرعة على مسابقة الأحداث والآرقام

----------


## drmustafa

فين الصاد دى 
سبقتك وصلحت

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل
أيمن خطاب
بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب
وألهمك الإيمان بكل دقائقه ومستوياته
إلى ان تعتلى أعلى مراتبه 

لك خالص ودى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## reda laby

> فين الصاد دى 
> سبقتك وصلحت


مابلاش نظام التعديلات ؟؟؟
النية فى الحساب الأوّلى 
مش كده ولا إيه ؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

الحل الصحيح 
ما يجيش إلا منك يا (كبير ) ؟
فى كتير زيك نشيطين 
فى كل المجالات 

لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

أخى العزيز
عزيز على القلب
إطمئن 
الحل الصحيح 
شئ واجب وأكيد 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تم ارسال الاجابات أخى الحبيب رضا وربنا يقويك ويوفقك 

وما تاخد على د/ مصطفى الرجل لسه راجع من السفر

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله ...*

----------


## hanoaa

_أنا لسه راجعه من برة

جاوبت 

متأخرة أنا عارفة

بس مافيش مشاكل

المهم ماتفوتنيش المسابقة_

----------


## reda laby

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تم ارسال الاجابات أخى الحبيب رضا وربنا يقويك ويوفقك 
> 
> وما تاخد على د/ مصطفى الرجل لسه راجع من السفر
> 
> ولا تنسوا ذكر الله ...*


تمام يا فندم
ستقيّد الدرجات

جارى التنفيذ والتقييد

لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

> _أنا لسه راجعه من برة
> 
> جاوبت 
> متأخرة أنا عارفة
> بس مافيش مشاكل
> المهم ماتفوتنيش المسابقة_


المهم حضور البونبوناية
إللى بتخلى القاعة طعمها
 ألذ ألذ ألذ

جارى التقييد
سلام

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى
فى الحلقة أقدم سؤالين
من يقوم بحل سؤال واحد
 لا يمكنه إرسال حل السؤال الثانى 
فى رسالة اخرى
لأن التوقيت هام 
وهذا أفضل له على مدار الحلقات

لذا لزم التنويه

----------


## hanoaa

> المهم حضور البونبوناية
> إللى بتخلى القاعة طعمها
>  ألذ ألذ ألذ
> 
> جارى التقييد
> سلام


_ميرسى على كلامك الجميل و مجاملتك الشيك يا أستاذ رضا

وجودى معاكم متعة مالهاش حدود

بجد بكون مبسوطة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا_

----------


## reda laby

برافو
بهجت الأباصيرى 
لقد حطمت جميع الأرقام القياسية
فى الحل على سؤالنا اليوم

غلط 
غلط 
غلط

حاول مرة اخرى

----------


## reda laby

> _ميرسى على كلامك الجميل و مجاملتك الشيك يا أستاذ رضا
> 
> وجودى معاكم متعة مالهاش حدود
> 
> بجد بكون مبسوطة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا_


والله يا هناء
أنا باكون اكثر إنبساطاً بوجودك معايا
 فى أى موضوع باعمله
لأنى مرتاح لك شخصياً وبأثق فى آرائك 
وباعتبرك زى أختى تماماً 

لكى كل الود والمحبة والأخوة

----------


## reda laby

[frame="15 80"]وحتى غروب الغد 
يمكنكم إرسال الحلول 
على البريد الخاص بى 
تصبحوا على خير[/frame]

----------


## hanoaa

> والله يا هناء
> أنا باكون اكثر إنبساطاً بوجودك معايا
>  فى أى موضوع باعمله
> لأنى مرتاح لك شخصياً وبأثق فى آرائك 
> وباعتبرك زى أختى تماماً 
> 
> لكى كل الود والمحبة والأخوة


_متشكرة أوى يا أستاذ رضا

و ربنا يديم علينا نعمة الصداقة

_

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل
swaha
الســـــــــــــــــواح

إنت دلوقتى بقيت أكثر نشاطاً 
 :f2:  :f2: 
للأمام سر ربنا معاك 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
برغم التأخير 
لكن المرة ح نعديها لكن حطى ف علمك 
المرة الجاية لا ممكن أبداً  :Biggrin: 
ها  ::p:  

للأمام 

ربنا معاكى

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب 2
د . مصطفى 2 
أشرف المجاهد 2 
هنوءة 2 
سواح 2 
عاشقة النسيم 2 [/frame]

ربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]بداية نقدم حلول حلقة الأمس
 أول من صام
آدم عليه السلام .. صام ثلاثة أيام في كل شهر .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 أول من سمي أحمد 
هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يسم أحمد قبله[/frame]

و
اليوم نقدم لكم الحلقة الثانية

[frame="15 80"]من أول من طاف بالبيت العتيق ؟

من أول من يفيق بعد النفخ في الصور ؟[/frame]

وفقكم الله

----------


## reda laby

برافو 
أيمن خطــــــــاب

ربنا يوفقك 
ومش ح اتكلم اكتر من كده  :Bye: 

سلام

----------


## محمد الثالث

انا جاوبت ها ايه الاخبار يا استاذ رضا؟؟

----------


## reda laby

> انا جاوبت ها ايه الاخبار يا استاذ رضا؟؟


إطمئن يا محمد 

الحلول صحيحة 
وياريت تداوم وما تنقطعش عن زيارتنا 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

الأخ العزيز
عبدالرحمن السواح

الحل صحيح وجارى تدوين النقاط 
عليك السرعة فى إرسال الحلول دون التأخير 
بعد اليوم 

سلام

----------


## swaha

استاذ رضا لو سمحت

رد على مشاركتى بالمسابقة التانية

احداث وارقام
الفقرة الخاصة
بـــ اول سورة نزلت فى مكة
انا مصر على ما اقول

----------


## reda laby

> استاذ رضا لو سمحت
> 
> رد على مشاركتى بالمسابقة التانية
> 
> احداث وارقام
> الفقرة الخاصة
> بـــ اول سورة نزلت فى مكة
> انا مصر على ما اقول


يا أستاذ
عبدالرحمن 
إحنا دلوقتى فى مسابقة وقاعة مختلفين 
نروح نتكلم هناك
وبلاش العند والإصرار

ياللا

----------


## reda laby

عزيز 
أعد المحاولة مرة أخرى 

منتظرك

----------


## swaha

> يا أستاذ
> عبدالرحمن 
> إحنا دلوقتى فى مسابقة وقاعة مختلفين 
> نروح نتكلم هناك
> وبلاش العند والإصرار
> 
> ياللا


]ده مش عند ولا اصرار
ده تاريخ
وتاريخ اسلامى

ياريت نتقابل هناك بعد ملتخلص هنا
ونتحاور بالحجة

----------


## reda laby

> ]ده مش عند ولا اصرار
> ده تاريخ
> وتاريخ اسلامى
> 
> ياريت نتقابل هناك بعد ملتخلص هنا
> ونتحاور بالحجة


تحت أمرك يا عسل
لما (أتلخلص ) هنا 
نتقابل هناك 
ماشى ؟؟؟
سلام

----------


## reda laby

تمام بونبوناية 
هنوءة العزيزة

الحل صحيح وعليك السرعة فى إرسال الحلول
 :f2:  :f2: 
لضمان المرتبة المتقدمة 
ريش نعام او قطن 
إللى يعجبك إعملى عشانه 

خلاص ؟

سلام

----------


## reda laby

فينك يا شيخ كريم
مش باين لك حس 
إظهر وبان عليك الأمان
اظن ده تخصصك 

انا فى إنتظار على نار 
ياللا

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




تم ارسال الاجابات أخى الحبيب رضا 


وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

اللهم سترك ورضاك وحسن لقاك 



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله تعالى 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## reda laby

تمام والله تمام
 ربك المستعان 

توكل على الله

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى نقدم حلول حلقة الأمس

أول من طاف بالبيت العتيق
الملائكة
***
أول من يفيق بعد النفخ فى الصور
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

وحلقة اليوم


الحلقة الثالثة

من هو الذي كان تستحي منه ملائكة السماء ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
من الذي لقبه الرسول الكريم بالطيب المطيب ؟
.

----------


## reda laby

من توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح 
فى حلقة الأمس[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب
محمد الثالث
السواح
هنوءة
عاشقة النسيم
أشرف المجاهد
دكتور مصطفى [/frame]

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]التواضع خلق لطيف
وخصلة رفيعة محمودة وصاحب هذا الخلق يكون محبوباً 
مشهوداً له بحسن الخلق بين الناس
فيمدحونه فى حضوره وفى غيبته لتواضعه وطيب خلقه
يكاد يرفعه الناس من فوق الأرض 
لتحمله رؤوسهم[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيمن خطاب

أعمل لك إقتباس من رسالتك 
ومكتوب فيها الحل ؟؟
مش ده كان طلبك   ::mazika2:: 
 :f: 
صحيح وكله مية مية 
 :f:

----------


## reda laby

[frame="15 80"]لا يمكن ان يعيش احد حياته بالرجوع إلى الماضى
وإنما بالنظر إلى الأمام
فتقدم حيث يستقر نظرك إلى المستقبل[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أخى العزيز
بهجت الأباصيرى
عليك بتحرى الدقة فى البحث عن المعلومة
والوصول بها إلى صفحة الإجابة 
وتدوينها عندنا

عشان نقول لك 
برافو

مستنى

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]الإرادة هى جوهر النجاح والتغيير
ويجب أن يكون أجواء يومنا 
إيجابية ومحفزة لتأصيل فكرة
او تغيير عادة سيءة
فهيا
نبدأ من الآن فى تغيير عاداتنا[/frame]

----------


## drmustafa

تم إرسال الحل
عله يكون صحيح 
ولكن أتساءل 
أليس موعد مسابقة من هو فى تمام العاشرة
لماذا التبكير 
أو هل انا أخطأت فهم الموعد؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

العملية نجحت
ألف مبروك


الجهاز ما بيعملش 
شات داون  ليه ؟؟؟

مستنى ردك يا دكتور 
هأهاهأو

----------


## reda laby

> تم إرسال الحل
> عله يكون صحيح 
> ولكن أتساءل 
> أليس موعد مسابقة من هو فى تمام العاشرة
> لماذا التبكير 
> أو هل انا أخطأت فهم الموعد؟؟؟


دكتور مصطفى 
حقيقى انا فى غاية الأسف والخجل
انا مش عارف إذاى تخيلت
 الساعة العاشرة بدلاً من التاسعة
آسف آسف آسف

والأصدقاء الذين سيشاركون من الساعة العاشرة
سوف يكون لهم تقدير آخر
ولكننى سوف أعيد عرض السؤال مرة اخرى فى تمام العاشرة

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى نقدم حلول حلقة الأمس

أول من طاف بالبيت العتيق
الملائكة
***
أول من يفيق بعد النفخ فى الصور
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وحلقة اليوم


الحلقة الثالثة

[frame="15 90"]من هو الذي كان تستحي منه ملائكة السماء ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
من الذي لقبه الرسول الكريم بالطيب المطيب ؟[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
كله تمام يا فندم
حل صحيح
برد فصيح
ما فيه تجريح
لمركزك فى الردود


لكى خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

تغلب على شعورك العدائى
 تجاه التغيير
وحاول الحصول على فكرة أوضح
 لسبب إعتقادك بصعوبة التغيير

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]ليس الألم الفعلى 
هو الذى يوجهنا 
لكن خوفنا من شئ ما
 من المحتمل 
أن يؤدى إلى الألم [/frame]

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> عاشقة النسيم
> كله تمام يا فندم
> حل صحيح
> برد فصيح
> ما فيه تجريح
> لمركزك فى الردود
> 
> 
> لكى خالص تحياتى



اخيرا لحقت مرة  ::'(:

----------


## reda laby

[frame="2 80"]لا يمكن لأى منا أن يعيش 
بدون لحظة ألم
ولكن العبقرية تكمن فى 
انه كيف نستفيد من تلك اللحظة[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

> اخيرا لحقت مرة


عاشقة النسيم

كل يوم إجاباتك مسجلة 
ونقاطك محفوظة فى الترتيب العام 
بين الأصدقاء المشتركين فى المسابقة
إطمئنى يا أختاه
حلولك دائماً صحيحة 


مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

عزيز على القلب

لسه برضه بترسل الحل على الايميل الخاص
ارسال الحلول على بريدى الخاص فى المنتدى

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه
مستنى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

[frame="1 80"]*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

تم الارسال وربنا يوفقنا جميعا لكل خير 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله


*[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

كلمة واحدة تتقال ليك 
يا أخى الحبيب أشرف

برافو
صح
إستمر

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## reda laby

حل الحلقة صحيح
يا أخى العزيز
السواح

إلى الأمام سر وتقدم 


سلام

----------


## swaha

وفى انتظار حلقة اليوم

ومش لابس طاقية الاخفاء

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى 
نقدم حل مسابقة الأمس

[frame="7 80"]الذي كان تستحي منه ملائكة السماء
عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 الذي لقبه الرسول الكريم بالطيب المطيب 
عمار بن ياسر .[/frame]

ومن توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح
هم
[frame="14 80"]أيمن خطاب
دكتور مصطفى
عاشقة النسيم
أشرف المجاهد
السواح[/frame]

وحلقة اليوم
[frame="13 80"]من أحب رجلين إلى الله تعالى ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
  من هو الصحابي المستجاب الدعاء ؟[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب

ياواد يا برنجى
مافيش غيرك


ألف مبروك

----------


## reda laby

الأخ العزيز
بهجت الأباصيرى

اعد المحاولة مرة أخرى

سلام

----------


## swaha

مبروك استاذ ايمن

انت دايما برنجى
 اقبل ان اكون لك وصيفا
والله المستعان

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

اعتقد المرة دي اسمي الاول

بس يارب تبقا الاجابة صح

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> أيمن خطاب
> 
> ياواد يا برنجى
> مافيش غيرك
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك



امتى لحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟    :O O:

----------


## reda laby

الســـــــــــــواح
الإنضباط فى المواعيد 
وتنفيذ الأوامر  :;): 
والتشديد على الطاعة ( العمياء )  :notme: 
والثقة الكاملة فى المدير  ::sh:: 

أفضل طرق النجاح 
صح الكلام  :Robot: 


سلام

----------


## reda laby

> امتى لحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟


معلش يا أختاه
مالحقتيش تتهنى بالكلمة

ده بايت على باب القاعة
ومستنينى ادخل وأحط السؤال 
 :good:  :good: 
ماتناميش وتبقى زيه
قولى ان شاء الله

----------


## reda laby

فين الدكتور مصطفى ؟؟؟
مش باين له حس 
وفينك يا عاصم
واوعى تحل سؤال واحد

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

الف مبروك استاذ ايمن ( ايقونة واحد متغاظ )

----------


## reda laby

> الف مبروك استاذ ايمن ( ايقونة واحد متغاظ )


لا يا أختى الحبيبة
أيمن ده حبيب الكل
وما حدش يزعل منه أبداً
الواحد بس يتخنق  منه ويتفرس  ::uff:: 

ده واد نشيط وندعى له  ::cop::

----------


## reda laby

لسه جى يا دكتور
بس إجابتك بتاعة النهاردة

ممممممممممممممممممممم
مش عارف فى الحقيقة أقول لك إيه 
إذاى تتأخر وفى الآخر تيجى بالجواب ده
صح ومافيش رد عليه

----------


## reda laby

[frame="10 80"]لقد عشت حياتك لسنوات طويلة
وأنت نسخة مقلدة
من آبائك وأصدقائك ومدرسيك
وشريك حياتك
ولكن أين ذاتك الحقيقية 
من كل ذلك؟[/frame]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تم الارسال 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> لا يا أختى الحبيبة
> أيمن ده حبيب الكل
> وما حدش يزعل منه أبداً
> الواحد بس يتخنق  منه ويتفرس 
> 
> ده واد نشيط وندعى له



ربنا يوفقة ويبارك لة 

تلاقي النت عندة سرعتة صاروخ ( حسد ونق وقر ) ::-s:

----------


## reda laby

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تم الارسال 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


 :Smart:  :Smart:  :Smart: 
إدعى لى أخى الحبيب 
فى الله 

اللهم تقبل    ::no3::

----------


## reda laby

> ربنا يوفقة ويبارك لة 
> 
> تلاقي النت عندة سرعتة صاروخ ( حسد ونق وقر )


معلش يا أيمن
مش كل الأعضاء 
عيونهم كده
ماتخافش هى بس  :4:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> برافو 
> أيمن خطــــــــاب
> 
> ربنا يوفقك 
> ومش ح اتكلم اكتر من كده 
> 
> سلام






> أخى الحبيب
> أيمن خطاب
> 
> أعمل لك إقتباس من رسالتك 
> ومكتوب فيها الحل ؟؟
> مش ده كان طلبك  
> 
> صحيح وكله مية مية




*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 





تسلم يا أستاذ رضا على المسابقه ،،

وإن شاء الله على طول مع حضرتك

وكفاية عليا إن حضرتك تكتب اسمي

ويكون ليا الشرف بكل تأكيد

تحياتي 





يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> 
> ياواد يا برنجى
> مافيش غيرك
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 




يمكن أكون برنجي في المسابقات 

بس يا ترى برنجي في الحسانات

ربنا يحسن ختامنا ويتقبل منا

وربنا يجازيك عنا خير

تحياتي يا أستاذي





هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مبروك استاذ ايمن
> 
> انت دايما برنجى
>  اقبل ان اكون لك وصيفا
> والله المستعان


*



الأخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السواح



لي الشرف بأن يقترن اسمي باسمك

أياً كان ترتيبي وترتيبك في النتيجة

ونسأل الله أن يتقبل من ومنكم

صالح الأعمال .. تحياتي



مابين القوافي ونبضي اللي راح 
تضيق المسافة في قلب الـــبراح
وصوت الكـــلام بيصرخ نــــواح
ويعلن بدايــــة طريـــــق الألـــــم

يعيش قلبي مكســـور الجـنــــاح
ويمــوت وزادة بالدنيا الـجــراح
وعمره ما شاف غير الكـفــــاح
ولا حد يحس بيه وكأنــه عــــدم
مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
> 					
> 
> أيمن خطاب
> 
> ياواد يا برنجى
> مافيش غيرك
> 
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم 





دي خرزة زرقا .. 

هعلقها قريب على باب القاعه 

طيب قولي ما شاء الله 

هههههههههه




بهذا الصباح .. دمعي يشق جرحي فيوقظ الجــراح
يذكرني كيف عشت حياة خالية من الحب والأفراح
حتى أصبـحت كعـصـفـور صغـير مكـسـور الجـناح
لا مــنــه طـــــار عـالــيـاً .. أو مـــات فـاســتراح

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
أيمن خطاب


[frame="7 80"]ليه يا صاحبى البكا والعتمة ضليلة 
أنين حنينك شكى والدمعة دى عليلة
شايف سبايك دهب ع الخد وخليلة 
إبعد عن الآهات وإضحك ولو ليلة[/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بسم الله .. ما شاء الله 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النسيم
					

امتى لحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟   


معلش يا أختاه
مالحقتيش تتهنى بالكلمة

ده بايت على باب القاعة
ومستنينى ادخل وأحط السؤال 

ماتناميش وتبقى زيه
قولى ان شاء الله




ايوه أنا فارش وقاعد على باب القاعه من زمان

وكمان بايت أصلا من أول المسابقه 

ومعايا أكل يكفيني شهر 

عندكم مانع 





يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أسف 
على التأخير فى الرد عليكم يا احبابى
النت النهاردة 
مش عارف عامل عمايله معايا
مأخرنى  ومدوخنى
ح ارد لما يبقى كويس

ماشى ؟
سلام

----------


## reda laby

اخونا عاصم
باركوا له
النهاردة حل المسابقة بسرعة رهيبة 
( بالنسبة له)

ألف مبروك

----------


## reda laby

دكتور مصطفى
ياريت تاخد شريطين أبلونج
عشان تقدر تطلع الدرجة التانية
طالما مصمم تطلع حتة حتة 


عايز فى التوب
مش كده ولا إيه

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الف مبروك استاذ ايمن ( ايقونة واحد متغاظ )



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم





الله يبارك فيكي .. عقبالك 

متأكدة بس انها من قلبك 






السعــــادة حلم والدنيــــا أماني 
والدموع ترافق العين الحزينة
كلما حاولــــت أغير في زماني 
هبت الأمـــواج لتلعب بالسفينة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

الأخت الحبيبة
زهرة الياسمينا

برافو الله عليكى
أكلة سمك ومفسفرة 
والذكاء والإنتعاش بكمية كبيرة 
دخول وحل وارسال سريع
مش نق 
لأ
ده قر وحسد


بارك الله فيكى يا اختاه

----------


## reda laby

أخى العزيز
الســـــــــــــواح

إستمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


سلام

----------


## reda laby

وإنت بقى مش ح اقول غير 

[frame="7 80"]خمسة وخميسة على كل باب 
تدعيلك بالمودة من الأحباب 
وتنده ع إللى جنبك وإللى غاب
 يتلموا ويبوسوا أيمن خطاب[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

تغلب على شعورك العدائى 
تجاه التغيير
وحاول الحصول على فكرة أوضح
 لسبب إعتقادك بصعوبة التغيير

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

القر جاب نتيجة باين ؟؟؟؟   ::mazika2::   ::mazika2:: 

نتيجتي اخبارها اية يااستاذ رضا  ؟؟    :Closedeyes:

----------


## reda laby

[frame="4 80"]

نقدم اليوم الحلقة الخامسة
متمنياً للجميع التوفيق

أسماء من توصلوا للحل الصحيح بالأمس

[frame="1 80"]أيمن خطاب
السواح
عاشقة النسيم
دكتور مصطفى
أشرف المجاهد[/frame]
وحلقة اليوم
[frame="7 80"]من أول من تمنى الموت ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
  من أول من قدر الساعات الاثنى عشرة ؟[/frame]
لكم خالص تحياتى[/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النسيم
> 					
> 
> الف مبروك استاذ ايمن ( ايقونة واحد متغاظ )
> 
> 
> لا يا أختى الحبيبة
> أيمن ده حبيب الكل
> وما حدش يزعل منه أبداً
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 





أنا أفرس أنا .. وكمان أخنق 

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

الله يسامحك يا أستاذ رضا 

بس برضه بحب حضرتك

علشان حضرتك زي أخويا 

واللي مالهوش كبير بيشتري له كبير

وأنا اشتريتك من زماااااااااااااااااان

تحياتي



 قَتلونِي ثْمـ سَألونِي عن طَيِفْي الحَزيِن

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
> 					
> 
> لا يا أختى الحبيبة
> أيمن ده حبيب الكل
> وما حدش يزعل منه أبداً
> الواحد بس يتخنق  منه ويتفرس 
> 
> ده واد نشيط وندعى له 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم



العين صابتني 

ورب العرش نجاني




يالهوووووووووووووي ع القر الدكر 

ورب الكعبه النت فصل مني النهارده 

ومكنش عاوز يشتغل مش عارف ليه

وبعدين عرفت ان الاشتراك خلص 

روحت أدور على سرعة واحد جيجا

ملقيتش 

فاشتريت كارت سرعة 512 ميجا

وأمرنا لله  بقى 






طريق السلامه يا أبو أشرف 

ههههههههههههههههههه


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## swaha

ايه الاخبار يا كبير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النسيم
> 					
> 
> ربنا يوفقة ويبارك لة 
> 
> تلاقي النت عندة سرعتة صاروخ ( حسد ونق وقر )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



على فكره يعني .. اللي يجي ع الولايا ميكسبش

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

آسف على التأخير
وعدم الرد 
لأن النت كان فضيحة النهاردة
بطئ بشكل أول مرة أشوفه
العين صابتنى 

معلش
سامحونى
ماكانش قصدى


علشان تبقوا تنقوا عليا من امبارح 

شوف ربنا 

اللهم لا شماته يعني 

ههههههههههههههههه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

أسف 
على التأخير فى الرد عليكم يا احبابى
النت النهاردة 
مش عارف عامل عمايله معايا
مأخرنى  ومدوخنى
ح ارد لما يبقى كويس

ماشى ؟
سلام




العين صابتني .. ورب العرش نجاني 





يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> القر جاب نتيجة باين ؟؟؟؟   
> 
> نتيجتي اخبارها اية يااستاذ رضا  ؟؟



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقه النسيم  





إن شاء الله وبأمر الله 

المركز الأول محجوز



وبس



إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم 
ولم تستطع أن تنـظـــر خلفك لأن ماضـــيك مؤلم 
فانـظــــــر إلى الأعلى تـــجـــد ربـــك تـجـــاهك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

ربنا يفرجها
وأعرف أرد عليكم

آسف للمرة المليون

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
مركز اول حتى الآن
(من تحت)
إلى أن يأتى آخر 
و يدلى بإجابته

يبقى يا حظك ساعتها

----------


## reda laby

السواح

الفضية بلا منازع
إلى أن تصبح الوصيف
إدعو الله

----------


## reda laby

ايمن خطاب
بلاش نتكلم  عشان النحس طالنى النهاردة
ومش عارف أرد عليكم بطريقتى 
حتى شكل الردود مش هو الاستايل بتاعى
وانتم عارفين شكله 
ومعروف بيه


برنجى برضه

----------


## swaha

مارديتش عليا ليه

اخبار اجابتى ايه

----------


## reda laby

تفاعل مع التغيير
فإن ملايين الخلايا بجسمك تتغير 
والطقس يتغير 
والموضة تتغير
إذن كل شئ سيكون ممكناً

----------


## reda laby

بص فوق يا سواح

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> عاشقة النسيم
> مركز اول حتى الآن
> (من تحت)
> إلى أن يأتى آخر 
> و يدلى بإجابته
> 
> يبقى يا حظك ساعتها



بسيطة اقلب الورقة بتاع النتيجة   :Smart:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب 
> أيمن خطاب
> 
> 
> [frame="7 80"]ليه يا صاحبى البكا والعتمة ضليلة 
> أنين حنينك شكى والدمعة دى عليلة
> شايف سبايك دهب ع الخد وخليلة 
> إبعد عن الآهات وإضحك ولو ليلة[/frame]


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 




[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
البكى لينا بقى طريق مفروش
مين فينا يا صاحبي ميعرفهوش 
***
الناس بقيت زي الديابه 
الأخ بيقتل اخوه 
ولا كأننا عايشين في غابة[/poem]




يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
تصدقوا النت فصل عندى انا كمان 
ولسة رجع حالا

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
أشرف المجاهد
لك خالص تحياتى  وتقديرى
لوجودك الدائم فى مسابقتنا الجليلة

سلام

----------


## reda laby

دكتور مصطفى
ماتعملش انقطاع النت 
سبب فى تاخرك فى الرد على المسابقة
بالحل الصحيح

بلاش وماتعملهاش مرة تانية

برافو  دى آر

----------


## reda laby

فينك يا
هنوءة
يابونبوناية المنتدى

مرحبا وألف سلامة 
فرحة قوية وبهجة سعيدة 
لوجودك بينا يا مجيدة
ونشيطة وتمللى مفيدة
 إجاباتك بحلول أكيدة


سلام

----------


## reda laby

[frame="2 80"]لن تندم 
إذا إلتزمت الصمت أثناء غليان الغضب
ولكنك قد تندم على
 التسرع فى قول كلمة
 أو
 إتخاذ قرار يكلفك عمرك كله[/frame]

----------


## hanoaa

> فينك يا
> هنوءة
> يابونبوناية المنتدى
> 
> مرحبا وألف سلامة 
> فرحة قوية وبهجة سعيدة 
> لوجودك بينا يا مجيدة
> ونشيطة وتمللى مفيدة
>  إجاباتك بحلول أكيدة
> ...


*الله يسلمك يا استاذ رضا

معلش بقى النت حضرتك عارف*

----------


## reda laby

> *الله يسلمك يا استاذ رضا
> 
> معلش بقى النت حضرتك عارف*


خلى قلبك أبيض وماتفكرينيش
باللى حصل امبارح

شر وانزاح

----------


## reda laby

ناوية على ايه النهاردة
ايمن مش شايفاه واقف على باب القاعة؟
شوفيه يمكن لابس طاقيه الإخفا

----------


## reda laby

نقدم اليوم

الحلقة السادسة

من مسابقتنا

مـن هـــو ؟
حل مسابقة الأمس

[frame="1 80"]أول من تمنى الموت 
هو  سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام .
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 أول من قدر الساعات الاثنى عشرة 
نوح عليه السلام في السفينة ليعرف مواقيت الصلاة .[/frame]
ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب
السواح
عاشقة النسيم
هنوءة
دكتور مصطفى
أشرف المجاهد[/frame]
وسؤال حلقة اليوم
[frame="15 90"]من أسد الله ؟

من أول ملك فرعوني آمن بالتوحيد ؟[/frame]
مستنى حلولكم
ربنا يوفقكم

----------


## swaha

المرة دى
انا كنت لابس
برنيطة الاخفاء
ياترى حد شافنى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



ايه الاخبار

الحل تمام 

طمني





لا تـشـكو للنـاس جرحاً أنـت صاحـبُـه 
لا يــــألـم الـجـــــرح إلا مـن بـه ألــــم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> المرة دى
> انا كنت لابس
> برنيطة الاخفاء
> ياترى حد شافنى


نجحت الطريقة المرة دى
إبقى سلفها لى 

باين عليها حلوة ونتايجها رائعة

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> 
> 
> ايه الاخبار
> ...


فاضل إيه 
غير كلمة
برافو
صح
داوم على النجاح

----------


## swaha

> نجحت الطريقة المرة دى
> إبقى سلفها لى 
> 
> باين عليها حلوة ونتايجها رائعة


زغروطة
 ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  :hey:  :hey:  ::evil::

----------


## hanoaa

> ناوية على ايه النهاردة
> ايمن مش شايفاه واقف على باب القاعة؟
> شوفيه يمكن لابس طاقيه الإخفا


_ناوية على كل خير

المهم إنى أشارك مع حضرتك_

----------


## reda laby

> _ناوية على كل خير
> 
> المهم إنى أشارك مع حضرتك_


عظيم والله عظيم
أفندم 
تشكرات
تهنئات
نجاحات
عظيمات

----------


## reda laby

> زغروطة


زغرطى ياللى مش ويانا
السواح عامل أردغانة
عشان فاز الليلة معانا
 :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:

----------


## hanoaa

> زغروطة


*
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> زغرطى ياللى مش ويانا
> السواح عامل أردغانة
> عشان فاز الليلة معانا


هو الكلام ليكي ياجارة والا اية ؟؟   :2:  :2: 

مبرووووووووووووك ( انتظر دورك في النق طالما نفع مع غيرك )  :2:  :2: 

عقبالى ياااااااااااااااااارب    ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## swaha

> *
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك*


بارك الله فيكى 
هنوئة
انا كنت متربص للسؤال
يمكن الاقى حد يقر عليا

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم

مية مسا ومسانا مية
على عاشقة نسيم الصبحية
ونسايم صدق الليلة دية
وبرافو عليكى يا صديقة
مستنيكى بكرة يا صبية

----------


## swaha

> هو الكلام ليكي ياجارة والا اية ؟؟  
> 
> مبرووووووووووووك ( انتظر دورك في النق طالما نفع مع غيرك ) 
> 
> عقبالى ياااااااااااااااااارب


وانا فى انتظار قرك يا عزيزتى
انا محصن
مافيش حاجة بتنفع معايا

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> بارك الله فيكى 
> هنوئة
> انا كنت متربص للسؤال
> يمكن الاقى حد يقر عليا



مستعجل على اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية   ::mazika2::   ::mazika2::

----------


## reda laby

> مستعجل على اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية


ياخوفى 

دورك جى يا بدران  ::uff::

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> عاشقة النسيم
> 
> مية مسا ومسانا مية
> على عاشقة نسيم الصبحية
> ونسايم صدق الليلة دية
> وبرافو عليكى يا صديقة
> مستنيكى بكرة يا صبية


استاذ رضا
ربنا يخليك ويعزك يارب كلك زوق 
شرف ليا التواجد وسط تلك الكوكبة من الاخوة والاصدقاء
ربنا يديم علينا يارب

تحياتى واحترامى للجميع

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> ياخوفى 
> 
> دورك جى يا بدران


 :Cool: 

الدور الدور الدور الدور
موعودة ياللى عليكي الدووووووور

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> وانا فى انتظار قرك يا عزيزتى
> انا محصن
> مافيش حاجة بتنفع معايا


مبلاااااااااااااااش
 ::mazika2::   ::mazika2:: 
هو اللى طلب اهو 
 ::mazika2:: 
عموما الاول اسأل الاستاذ ايمن خطاب
والاستاذ رضا 
وبعدها اتكلم 

 :1:   ::-s:

----------


## swaha

> استاذ رضا
> ربنا يخليك ويعزك يارب كلك زوق 
> شرف ليا التواجد وسط تلك الكوكبة من الاخوة والاصدقاء
> ربنا يديم علينا يارب
> 
> تحياتى واحترامى للجميع


ونحن نعتز بك
وبوجودك بيننا
لكى كل الود والاحترام
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

يارب تكون بخير والشرف لى أنا أن أكون مع أخ طيب مثلك احبه فى الله 
واشكرك على تذكيرك لنا برقم الحلقة ..

وتم ارسال الاجابات بفضل الله تعالى 

جزاك الله خيرا 

واسألك الدعاء 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## drmustafa

أستاذ رضا 
تم إرسال الحل 
بحمد الله تعالى

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> أستاذ رضا 
> تم إرسال الحل 
> بحمد الله تعالى



دكتور مصطفي
الحمدلله انت ديما مديني ترتيب مرتفع















ديما بتجاوب بعدي   ::no2::

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> ونحن نعتز بك
> وبوجودك بيننا
> لكى كل الود والاحترام
> تقبلى تحياتى



كل الشكر لحضرتك واهتمامك بالرد
كل الاحترام والود والتقدير

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 


























( اتاخر في الاجابة بقا بدال ما تتعبني وافضل انق واقر عليك )
 ::mazika2::   ::mazika2::

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

يا خسارة يا استاذ رضا ...
انا كنت اتمنى اشارك معاكم ما اخدت بالى انها مسابقه مختلفه غير الان ...
اختلط عليا الامر ... سبحان الله ..
معلش انا متباعكم .. خيرها فى غيرها ان شاء الله ..
ربنا يوفقكم ويبارك فيك يا استاذى العزيز.. :f2:

----------


## reda laby

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخى الحبيب رضا 
> يارب تكون بخير والشرف لى أنا أن أكون مع أخ طيب مثلك احبه فى الله 
> واشكرك على تذكيرك لنا برقم الحلقة ..
> وتم ارسال الاجابات بفضل الله تعالى 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> واسألك الدعاء 
> ولا تنس ذكر الله*


لا غبار على رسائلك اخى الفاضل
أشرف المجاهد
وعليك الدعاء بالتوفيق 
وان ننول مانتمنى ونرجوه 
لك خالص تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

> أستاذ رضا 
> تم إرسال الحل 
> بحمد الله تعالى


وتم تغليف الرد
فى صندوق التقييمات
ويوم النتيجة
سوف تفتح المظاريف
 :f2: 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

> يا خسارة يا استاذ رضا ...
> انا كنت اتمنى اشارك معاكم ما اخدت بالى انها مسابقه مختلفه غير الان ...
> اختلط عليا الامر ... سبحان الله ..
> معلش انا متباعكم .. خيرها فى غيرها ان شاء الله ..
> ربنا يوفقكم ويبارك فيك يا استاذى العزيز..


وأنا مستنيكى من بكرة
يازهرة الياسمين

الوقت لسه قدامك والفرصة متاحة
أهم حاجة المعلومة
مش قلنا كده ؟ :gp: 

سلام

----------


## swaha

> كل الشكر لحضرتك واهتمامك بالرد
> كل الاحترام والود والتقدير
> 
>   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ادام الله علينا
الحب فى الله












وانا اتأخرت فعلا
والظاهر ان سرك باتع










اللهم احفظنا
رفعت الرايا البيضا







تسلملى عيونك
 :Busted Red:  :Busted Red:  :Busted Red:

----------


## reda laby

نقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة السابعة
من مسابقتنا

مـن هــــو ؟

حل حلقة الأمس

[frame="10 80"]أول ملك فرعوني آمن بالتوحيد
اخناتون
،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 أسد الله 
حمزة بن عبد المطلب .[/frame]
ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="14 80"]السواح
أيمن خطاب
هنوءة
عاشقة النسيم
أشرف المجاهد
دكتور مصطفى[/frame]
وسؤال اليوم
[frame="15 90"]من أول من نقض العهد مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من القبائل اليهودية ؟
******
 من أول من سل سيف في سبيل الله ؟[/frame]

رعاكم الله 
وأعطاكم من نعيمه
فى إنتظار تلقى الحلول 
سلام

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب

من غير ألقاب
ولا حتى عتاب
إحنا الأحباب
أنا جانى جواب
رد الأسباب 
فى سؤالنا اليوم
إفرح يا شباب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



الحمد لله اني لحقت النهارده 

وعاشقه النسيم مش هنا

الحمد لله 




إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي
> 
> 
> 
> الحمد لله اني لحقت النهارده 
> ...


ح تروح فين منها

ربك المعين

ماتخافش
مع إن الحسد موجود ومذكور فى القرآن

نعمل إيه ؟
صديقتنا واختنا
ولازم نستحملها

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا يارب تكون بخير وسعادة 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

وأتمنى الخير للجميع 

وربنا يوفقك لكل خير وسعادة 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

النت فاصل من بدري  ::'(:   ::'(: 

باين انتوا  نقيتوا عليا   :Ranting2: 


.
.

.
.
.





















دكتور مصطفي مستنية دخولك بعدي
 ::mazika2::   ::mazika2::   ::mazika2::

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الحبيب 
أشرف المجاهد
تم تقييد الحلول والنقاط
ومش باقى غير التقييمات بالدرجات

سلام

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
ماتجيبيش سبب التأخير 
فى إرسال الحل
فى النت الأخرس 
إللى مش ح يعرف يدافع عن نفسه

المهم
الحل صحيح من غير تجريح

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> عاشقة النسيم
> ماتجيبيش سبب التأخير 
> فى إرسال الحل
> فى النت الأخرس 
> إللى مش ح يعرف يدافع عن نفسه
> 
> المهم
> الحل صحيح من غير تجريح



طيب المرة الجاية لما يفصل النت عندي
مش هقول فصل 
 :Poster Oops: 





باين كدا شكلى في اخر الصف 
 ::uff::

----------


## reda laby

> طيب المرة الجاية لما يفصل النت عندي
> مش هقول فصل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باين كدا شكلى في اخر الصف


لا 
إطمنى جت بعدك هنوءة
وبركة دعاكى 
ح ييجى دكتور مصطفى 
و
و
و


باتع والله باتع

----------


## reda laby

أختى هنوءة
تأخرتى ليه ؟؟؟
إوعى تقولى النت كان بطئ 
لو كده ماشى 
لكن حاجة تانية 
لا  لا   لا 
كله بيقول كده النهاردة

مقبولة الأسباب
 :4:  :4:  :4: 

وصلنى الحل

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي
> 
> 
> 
> الحمد لله اني لحقت النهارده 
> ...




هو كل يوم حد بيسبقك ؟
 :notme: 
كل يوم انت الاول 
 ::mazika2:: 
النت عندك مالوش حل
 ::-s: 
 ::-s: 
 ::-s: 

اهو بالتلاتة 
 ::-s: 
 ::-s: 
 ::-s: 
 يمكن ينفع
.
.
.

----------


## reda laby

طول ما انتى 
عاشقة النسيممش ح يأثر فيه أى شئ
إطمئنى 
تأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> طول ما انتى 
> عاشقة النسيممش ح يأثر فيه أى شئ
> إطمئنى 
> تأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن



لو كدا اغير اسمى 

 :Smart:

----------


## reda laby

> لو كدا اغير اسمى


وإبقى عرفينا الإسم الجديد
إيييييييييييييييييييييييه 
الإحتياط واجب برضه

----------


## reda laby

أحبائى و أعزائى
نقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الثامنة 
من مسابقتنا 
مــن هـــو ؟
حل حلقة الأمس
[frame="2 90"]أول من نقض العهد مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من القبائل اليهودية
يهود بني قينقاع .
******
  أول من سل سيف في سبيل الله 
الزبير بن العوام .[/frame]
من توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح

[frame="7 80"](حتى هذه اللحظات)
أيمن خطاب
أشرف المجاهد
عاشقة النسيم
هنوءة
السواح[/frame]
وسؤال اليوم
[frame="15 80"]من أول جبار في الأرض لعنه الله ؟
****
 من أول مسلم ركب بحر الروم ؟[/frame]
متمنياً لكم وقتاً سعيداً
فى معية الله
وفقكم الله

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى

من لم يرسل إجابة سؤال الأمس
يرسله 
ومعه إجابة سؤال اليوم
وفقكم الله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

شكرا استاذ رضا لانضمامى اليكم فى المسابقه ..
جزاك الله خيرا ..
وتم ارسال الحل ..
وفقكك الله دوما.. اخى الغالى..

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أخى الحبيب رضا 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

ويارب تكونوا جميعا بخير وسعادة 

وأهلا باشتراكك فى كل خير أختى الطيبة زهرة الياسمينا 

أسألكم الدعاء

بارك الله فيك 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله



لا اله الا الله ** محمد رسول الله 

*

----------


## reda laby

> شكرا استاذ رضا لانضمامى اليكم فى المسابقه ..
> جزاك الله خيرا ..
> وتم ارسال الحل ..
> وفقكك الله دوما.. اخى الغالى..


ده شئ بيفرحنا 
دايماً فى مطارحنا
إن إنتى يا غالية
جنبينا فى ريحنا

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
أشرف
لك كل الود والترحيب 
وعبير مدادك ريحانة
بتبارك المسابقة وتطيب

----------


## reda laby

كله تمام
دكتور مصطفى
مش فاضل
غير التمام فى المعسكر
أنا رايح على طول
إستنانى

----------


## reda laby

حبيب قلبى
أيمن خطاب
معلش 
تلك المرات نداولها 
المرة البرنجى 
دكتور مصطفى عشان ظروفى الخاصة
عارف ديه

النهاردة الدور عليك

----------


## reda laby

بونبوناية المنتدى
هنوءة
مية مية النهاردة
إيه الحلاوة ديه
مركز تالت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله براوة عليكى

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
للامام يا اختى العزيزة
وفقك الله 
مداومة وتواصل ونجاح
معك الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> حبيب قلبى
> أيمن خطاب
> معلش 
> تلك المرات نداولها 
> المرة البرنجى 
> دكتور مصطفى عشان ظروفى الخاصة
> عارف ديه
> 
> النهاردة الدور عليك





*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



شنجي ولا برنجي كله محصل بعضه

إراري ولا حلنجــي كله هياخد وعده

ومين فينا حسناته هتبقى سبب سعده



وداعاً واللقاء غداً ... ولكـــن مثلما الأغـــراب
وبعد الفراق يا عمري سنخفي عشقنا والعذاب
أقول اليوم " وداعـــــاً " لنغلق بعدها الأبواب
ونعلن انتهاء الحلم .... برحيـــل أيمــن خطـاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

برضه نفس المشاركة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
عايز جديدك يا أيمن 
متعنا يا راجل

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> عاشقة النسيم
> للامام يا اختى العزيزة
> وفقك الله 
> مداومة وتواصل ونجاح
> معك الله


عودا حميدا استاذ رضا

----------


## reda laby

الله يسلمك يا أختى العزيزة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> برضه نفس المشاركة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عايز جديدك يا أيمن 
> متعنا يا راجل



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 


ـ
جديدي ما إنت عارفه مـــن زمـــان 

يوم ما سجلت باسم عبد الرحــمــن 

وإن كنت ناسي يا حبيبي أفكـــــــرك

ده أنا أول من رحب بيك في المكان 

إضغط هناااااااااااااااااااااا




وداعاً واللقاء غداً ... ولكـــن مثلما الأغـــراب
وبعد الفراق يا عمري سنخفي عشقنا والعذاب
أقول اليوم " وداعـــــاً " لنغلق بعدها الأبواب
ونعلن انتهاء الحلم .... برحيـــل أيمــن خطـاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hanoaa

*هو مش فى سؤال هنا

أنا بدور عليه مش لاقياه

أنا جاوبت سؤال ياترى بتاع المسابقة دى و لا التانيه*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> *وأهلا باشتراكك فى كل خير أختى الطيبة زهرة الياسمينا* 
> 
> *أسألكم الدعاء*
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاااضل اشرف ...
الشرف لى بانضمامى اليكم فى اجمل صحبه للخير ..
بارك الله فيكم جميعا..

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

فى انتظار الاسئله استاذ رضاا... وجزاك الله خيرا اخى الغالى...

----------


## reda laby

نقدم لكم اليوم
أعزائى
الحلقة التاسعة
من مسابقتكم

مــن هــــــو ؟

حل حلقة الأمس
[frame="2 80"]أول جبار في الأرض لعنه الله 
النمرود .
 أول مسلم ركب بحر الروم 
معاوية بن أبي سفيان .[/frame]
من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="14 80"]دكتور مصطفى
أيمن خطاب
هنوءة
عاشقة النسيم
سيد جعيتم
زهرة الياسمينا
السواح
أشرف المجاهد[/frame]
و سؤال حلقة اليوم

[frame="7 80"]من أول داعية إسلامي ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،
من أول من فتق لسانه بالعربية ؟[/frame]
وفقكم الله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل اخى الغاالى .. وان شاء الله يكون صحيح..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 




مش عوايدك يعني تنزل قبل الميعاد بـ 6 دقائق

ده احنا بنظبط عليك الساعه يا عم رضا 

ولا هو انت مش عارف توقفني ازاي

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا عمووووونا 

تم ارسال الحل



وداعاً واللقاء غداً ... ولكـــن مثلما الأغـــراب
وبعد الفراق يا عمري سنخفي عشقنا والعذاب
أقول اليوم " وداعـــــاً " لنغلق بعدها الأبواب
ونعلن انتهاء الحلم .... برحيـــل أيمــن خطـاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hanoaa

*اه هو السؤال ماكنش نزل أصلا

طيب

أنا جاوبت*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

عاوزة ست دقايق تنضاف لاحابتي

 ::mazika2::   ::mazika2::

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

كلكم قاعدين على الباب  ؟؟؟؟؟
 :Ouch:   :Ranting2:   :Ouch:

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل اخى الغاالى .. وان شاء الله يكون صحيح..


ألف مبروك يا أختى الغالية
اليوم المركز الأول من نصيبك

ربنا يديمه عليكى
قولى آمين

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> 
> مش عوايدك يعني تنزل قبل الميعاد بـ 6 دقائق
> ده احنا بنظبط عليك الساعه يا عم رضا
> ...


اعمل إيه
الساعة مش عارف مالها
لقيتها مقدمة لما قريت رسالتك

معلش 
كل شئ نصيب

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> ألف مبروك يا أختى الغالية
> 
> اليوم المركز الأول من نصيبك 
> ربنا يديمه عليكى
> 
> قولى آمين


الله يباااارك فيك يارب ..
الطموح والمنافسه الشريفه .. حاجة جميله .. :4: 
انا بصراحة كنت فاقده الامل لولا 6 دقايق وتركيزى مع حضرتك..
الحمدلله .. هههههههه عقبال المسابقه الاخرى المركز الاول ..
شكرا يا اخويااا الغالى...

----------


## reda laby

> كلكم قاعدين على الباب  ؟؟؟؟؟


حتى لما جيت بدرى
كنتى متأخرة   :l2: 
قوليلى أعمل إيه 
البرونزية يا ستى
 :Cold:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> كلكم قاعدين على الباب ؟؟؟؟؟


 حبيبتى عاشقة النسيم .. سبينى مرة واحده من نفسى اخد المركز الاول ..
متقلقيش هى مرة ههههههههههههههه ومش هتعود متهيالى ..

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية هنوءة
 المركز الخامس ملحوقة 
ع الدور الأول مسبوقة 
لأكتر من زميل وعزيز
نفسى اكتبهولك بِروقة

----------


## reda laby

> حبيبتى عاشقة النسيم .. سبينى مرة واحده من نفسى اخد المركز الاول ..
> متقلقيش هى مرة ههههههههههههههه ومش هتعود متهيالى ..


والله إنتم صحايب عسل  :Console: 
وأحلى وقت بيكون معاكم   ::nooo::

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> حبيبتى عاشقة النسيم .. سبينى مرة واحده من نفسى اخد المركز الاول ..
> متقلقيش هى مرة ههههههههههههههه ومش هتعود متهيالى ..


الف مبروك ياسمسمة 
 :f2: 
كدا فية امل اكون الاولى
 ::mm:: 


















































القر والنق عمل شغل مع البرنجي    :2:   ::-s:  
يالا استعدي انتى كمان     ::-s:   ::-s:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ولا تنفع معانا الحجج
 :Glad:   :Glad:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا سلامى وتقديرى لك 

تم ارسال الاجابات بفضل الله 

وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="1 80"]الظروف المحيطة 
قد تسبب بعض التعسر أو التأخير
ولكن إياك أن يضيع الهدف 
من امام عينيك[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى الأفاضل
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة العاشرة
من مسابقة
مـن هـــــو ؟
حل حلقة الأمس
[frame="2 90"]أول داعية إسلامي 
مصعب بن عمير .
،،،،،،،،،،،،
 أول من فتق لسانه بالعربية
إسماعيل عليه السلام وهو ابن أربع عشرة سنة .[/frame]
ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="1 80"]زهرة الياسمينا   :Plane: 
السواح   :Bye2: 
عاشقة النسيم   :Poster Spam: 
أيمن خطاب    :No: 
هنوءة   ::o: 
أشرف المجاهد   :Arrow2:  [/frame]
وسؤال حلقة اليوم

[frame="7 80"]من أول من قاتل بالسيف ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
من أول من لبس السروال ؟[/frame]
لكم خالص تحياتى بالتوفيق
فى معية الله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

استاذ رضا الساعه 10 الان دقت . ننتظر حضرتك..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اعمل إيه
> الساعة مش عارف مالها
> لقيتها مقدمة لما قريت رسالتك
> 
> معلش 
> كل شئ نصيب



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي هنعديها ساعه متقدمه 

ولو انها مكنتش متقدمه امبارح في المسابقه التانيه 

يعني كانت مظبوطه على الساعه 8 وخرفت على 10



عموماً الحل وصلك في جواب مسوجر بعلم الوصول




لو يوماً بحثت عن صديــق فلم تجده 
فتأكد أنك تبحث عنه لتأخذ منه شيئاً 
ولو بحثت عنه لتعطيه شيئاً لوجدته 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل يا اخى الغالى ... ان شاء الله يكون صحيح 
وسبحان الله النت جه لحد وقت المسابقه وعاند معايا ... لا اله الا الله 
واضح ان حبيبتى عاشقة النسيم هلت عليااااااااا هههههه

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيمن 
مش مصدقنى ليه ؟؟؟
هى الساعات عندك مابتعرفش التاخير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بص لبيزا وقول لى
ح تلاقى رمز حال الدنيا يا بيه 

عموماً 
مبروك

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا
ماتخافيش 
كله تمام



> واضح ان حبيبتى عاشقة النسيم هلت عليااااااااا هههههه


عاشقة النسيم
نزلت الحل بتاعها فى نفس ثانية نزول الحل بتاعك
لكن اللى سبق أكل النبق 
معلش 


















إنتى الأول

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

سر النق وواضح اهو 
 :2:   :2:   :2:

----------


## reda laby

> سر النق وواضح اهو


قلنا بلاش 
قلتوا إطلعوا من البلد
إستحملوا بقى إللى ح يجرى
أنا باكل  :Icecream: 
تاخدى حتة ؟

----------


## reda laby

يا بونبوناية
يا واد يا ذكى
 يا سريع 
يامختصر
الحل والله
تمام  :4:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا .. أتمنى أن تكون بخير وسعادة 

تم ارسال الاجابات بفضل الله تعالى 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

*

----------


## hanoaa

> يا بونبوناية
> يا واد يا ذكى
>  يا سريع 
> يامختصر
> الحل والله
> تمام


_ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا أستاذ رضا

أنا كل ده_

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب أشرف المجاهد .. أتمنى أن تكون بخير وسعادة 

تم إستقبال الاجابات بفضل الله تعالى 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب السواح .. أتمنى أن تكون بخير وسعادة 

تم إستقبال الاجابات بفضل الله تعالى 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله

----------


## reda laby

> سر النق وواضح اهو


معلش 
خليكى المظلومة
يا بخت من كان مضلوم
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> معلش 
> خليكى المظلومة
> يا بخت من كان مضلوم



انا برضوو بقول كدا

 ::sorry::   ::sorry::

----------


## reda laby

أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الحادية عشرة 
من مسابقة
مـن هــــــــو ؟

حل مسابقة الأمس
[frame="1 80"]أول من قاتل بالسيف 
إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 أول من لبس السروال
إبراهيم عليه السلام [/frame]

ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب   :BRAWA: 
زهرة الياسمينا    :king: 
عاشقة النسيم    :y: 
هنوءة    :Dribble: 
أشرف المجاهد   :Sad: 
السواح   :Animal Rooster: 
[/frame]
وسؤال حلقة اليوم
[frame="15 90"]من أول من صنف تفسير القرآن الكريم بالإسناد ؟

من أول من هاجر من المسلمين إلى الحبشة ؟[/frame]
وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب
> أيمن 
> مش مصدقنى ليه ؟؟؟
> هى الساعات عندك مابتعرفش التاخير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بص لبيزا وقول لى
> ح تلاقى رمز حال الدنيا يا بيه 
> 
> عموماً 
> مبروك



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



يعني اعمل ايه في ساعتك دي بقى 

النهارده نزلت مسابقة ارقام واحداث

قبل معادها بـ 8 دقائق  

يا عم ابعت لك ساعه رولكس هديه



تم ارسال الحل



يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="5 80"]الظروف المحيطة 
قد تسبب بعض التعسر أو التأخير
ولكن إياك أن يضيع الهدف
 من أمام ناظريك[/frame]

----------


## reda laby

أخى أيمن
بس الساعة ديه مأخرة كمان
الساعة فيها
السابعة وعشرة دقائق
أعمل انا إيه فيها دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

لولا النت الصارووخ 

كنت بقيت الاول

 ::(:   ::(:

----------


## swaha

> أخى أيمن
> بس الساعة ديه مأخرة كمان
> الساعة فيها
> السابعة وعشرة دقائق
> أعمل انا إيه فيها دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟


انت فعلا بقيت تنزل بالاسئلة بدرى
وكمان الحلقة دى
تمام

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> لولا النت الصارووخ 
> 
> كنت بقيت الاول


*



يا سااااااااااااتر





بسم الله ..  ما شاء الله 

يالهوي ع القر الدكر



ارحمونا شويه





عندما لا يـُسعفك العمر على خوض تجربــــة ٍ أخرى
فهذا يعني أنّ التجربة السابقة كانت التجربة الأخيرة
وبمعنى أكثر وضوحا ً و جروحا ً .. لم يتبق َ لك من
الشعــور إلا ما تيسـّر من ذاكــــرة الماضي فقط ..!

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أخى أيمن 
معلش 
العين صابتنى ورب العرش نجانى
كنت مظبوط فى المواعيد من يوم ما النت أخرنى عنكم
ومن يومها 
جايب ورا

مين ياترى ؟ مين سره باتع ؟


إنت تمام 
إستمر

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
برنجية النساء 





ألف مبروك

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> يا سااااااااااااتر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هو يعني ماثر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Ranting2: 

عنيا وجعتني ومفيش فايدة 
 :Ouch:

----------


## reda laby

السواح

إرتاح 
قدامك براح
وصيف لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟


هنيئاً

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> عاشقة النسيم
> برنجية النساء 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك



الله يبارك فيك 
 :y: 

عقبال مرة واحدة ابقا برنجي
 :Sad:   ::sorry:: 







































مرة واحدة بس يقطع النت هكون برنجي ان شاء الله  
 ::mazika2::   ::mazika2::

----------


## reda laby

> مرة واحدة بس يقطع النت هكون برنجي ان شاء الله


قاصداك انت يا أيمن 
انا بهدى النفوس

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل ... سبحان الله ولا اله الا الله..
العيون علياااا كتير يا استاذ رضا . هههههه
جهازين يعطلوا فى وقت واحد صعب جداااا والنت سىء .. معقوله ..
اقسم بالله يا استاذ رضا كنت على النت وعادى جدا والنت جميل فجاه الجهاز قفل .. قومت اشغل التانى والله ما رضى يشتغل هههههههههههه
كده حراااااااااااااااااام..

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> تم ارسال الحل ... سبحان الله ولا اله الا الله..
> العيون علياااا كتير يا استاذ رضا . هههههه
> جهازين يعطلوا فى وقت واحد صعب جداااا والنت سىء .. معقوله ..
> اقسم بالله يا استاذ رضا كنت على النت وعادى جدا والنت جميل فجاه الجهاز قفل .. قومت اشغل التانى والله ما رضى يشتغل هههههههههههه
> كده حراااااااااااااااااام..


العيب في الاجهزة عندك

 ::mazika2::   ::mazika2::   ::mazika2::

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> العيب في الاجهزة عندك


صح برده وجهة نظر لابد من اخدها فى الاعتبار ...
ماشى حبيبتى انتى طلعتى الكام بس من باب المعرفه بالشىء
تؤتؤ تؤ تؤتؤ  مش الحسد ...
علشان هنق بس فيها هههههههه ..

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> صح برده وجهة نظر لابد من اخدها فى الاعتبار ...
> ماشى حبيبتى انتى طلعتى الكام بس من باب المعرفه بالشىء
> تؤتؤ تؤ تؤتؤ  مش الحسد ...
> علشان هنق بس فيها هههههههه ..


في نتظار اعلان النتيجة   :Smart: 
لكن زي العادة  ::-s: 
الاستاذ ايمن ::-s: 
هو البرنجي  ::-s:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا .. دمت بخير وسعادة

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## reda laby

اخى السواح
توكل على الله وكله مية مية
إبعت حلولك  للبوسطجية
ح تلاقى الردود طوالى
بتقول فايز فى الحلقة دية

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا
خفى شوية علينا
مش فاضل غير الجايزة
تاخديها وتهديها لينا

----------


## reda laby

هنوءة يا بونبوناية
من كام مسابقة معايا
انتى فى المسابقة دى 
مش فى المود ويايا

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أشرف المجاهد
زادك الله من نعيمه 
وأدخلك جناته 


سلام

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما فى اسئلة النهاردة يا رضا ولا ايه 

ربنا يقويك ويبارك لنا فيك ويحميك من كل شر 

سلامى لكل من عندك فى الأسكندرية الجميلة 

 شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لك ... لكم مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> هو يعني ماثر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> عنيا وجعتني ومفيش فايدة



*



استرها معانا يا رب 


لو تسيبك بس من القر ده 

ربنا هيكرمك وتكسبي 

انما طول ما انتي كده 

إنســــــــــــــي 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النسيم
> 					
> 
> 
> مرة واحدة بس يقطع النت هكون برنجي ان شاء الله  
>  
> 
> 
> قاصداك انت يا أيمن 
> انا بهدى النفوس


*



لا تعليق 




دعونا نعمل في صمت 

فنحن شعارنا في المرحلة القادمة 

أفعال وليست أقوال .. هلموا يا رجال





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="1 80"]أخرج عن المعتاد
 فالشعور بالأمان الكاذب 
سبب يدفعنا إلى عدم التغير
 ومحاولة القيام بشئ مختلف[/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> في نتظار اعلان النتيجة  
> لكن زي العادة 
> الاستاذ ايمن
> هو البرنجي




*



انا اسمي مكتوب !!! 

لاء 

طووووويب 


يا سبحان الله على الناس 

محدش سايب حد في حاله

استرها على عبيدك يا رب





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]الكلمة تبنى شخصية الطفل
وتلم شعث الغائب 
وتصلح بال المضطرب 
وتسعد القلب الحزين
وتجبر الخاطر المكسور[/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى أيمن
> بس الساعة ديه مأخرة كمان
> الساعة فيها
> السابعة وعشرة دقائق
> أعمل انا إيه فيها دلوقتى ؟؟؟؟؟


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



ولا يهمك يا عم رضا .. الزبون دايماً على حق

المرة دي عندي .. وهجيب لك ساعه بيج بن 

وإن شاء الله تعجبك الساعه الجديده يا بيه 

إحنا برضه يهمنا راحه الزبون 






أعتقد كده عداني العيب وقزح 

ومبقاش ليك حجه يا عمووونا






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انت فعلا بقيت تنزل بالاسئلة بدرى
> وكمان الحلقة دى
> تمام


*



الأخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السواح



معلش خليها عليك المره دي

ويا بخت من قدر وعفي 

أنا جاي اهدي النفوس يعني

تلاقيه ميقصدش انه يخسرنا



وانت كمان خد الساعه دي 

وتابع معانا الوقت بالدقيقه 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي
> 
> 
> 
> ولا يهمك يا عم رضا .. الزبون دايماً على حق
> ...


أخى 
أيمن خطاب
حقيقى 
إنت مالكش حل ولا فى أى كتاب رياضيات
لامى  و المعاصر 
مايجوش فيك ذرة

----------


## reda laby

أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الثانية عشرة 
من مسابقة
مــن هـــــــــــو ؟

حل مسابقة الأمس
[frame="2 90"]أول من صنف تفسير القرآن الكريم بالإسناد 
مالك بن انس 
****
أول من هاجر من المسلمين إلى الحبشة
عثمان بن عفان[/frame]
ومن توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="9 80"]أيمن خطاب   ::xx:: 
عاشقة النسيم    :Bounce: 
السواح    :Shutup2:  
زهرة الياسمينا    :W00t1: 
هنوءة   ::(: 
أشرف المجاهد   :Ranting2: 
[/frame]
وسؤال حلقة اليوم
[frame="14 80"]من أول من أذن في السماء ؟
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
ما اسم زوجة كسرى ؟[/frame]
وفقكم الله 
فى إنتظار إستقبال الحلول

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى أيمن 
> معلش 
> العين صابتنى ورب العرش نجانى
> كنت مظبوط فى المواعيد من يوم ما النت أخرنى عنكم
> ومن يومها 
> جايب ورا
> 
> مين ياترى ؟ مين سره باتع ؟
> 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



العين صابتني ورب العرش نجاني 

وآديني رجعت لك يا عمنا من تاني 

ونفسي اقول للي بالي بالك انساني

لحسن ده انا تعبت منه .. آه ياني



تم إرسال الحل

وكله تمام





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب 

وربنا يوفق الجميع لكل خير ان شاء الله*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

تم الارسال

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب
من غير ألعاب
ولا حتى كتاب
جت فيه ألقاب
بتقول لى جواب 
اليوم ده مجاب
فيه كشف حساب

الحل تمام

----------


## reda laby

ع الخير بنتعاهد
والصحبة بتساند
فى الحمية بنجاهد
وعشانها بنكابد
وكفاحنا بيناهض
مش كده يا
أشرف يا مجاهد

----------


## reda laby

ياريته يكون تسنيم
فى جنة الصالحين
وجودك فى النعيم
يا عاشقة النسيم

جوابك صحيح

----------


## reda laby

كلمة لأة مخنوقة
فى حلقى مش معتوقة 
عشانك يا عزيزتى
بالكرافاتة مشنوقة
بتقول لك فى انشراح 
حل صحيح يا هنوءة

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوءة يا بونبوناية
> من كام مسابقة معايا
> انتى فى المسابقة دى 
> مش فى المود ويايا


*معلش يا أستاذ رضا 

مش عارفه أتعود على المواعيد بتاعت المسابقات الجديدة

دايما بكون برة البيت و برجع أفتح أكتشف إن فيه مسابقة*



> كلمة لأة مخنوقة
> فى حلقى مش معتوقة 
> عشانك يا عزيزتى
> بالكرافاتة مشنوقة
> بتقول لك فى انشراح 
> حل صحيح يا هنوءة


_هههههههههه

يعنى مبسوط منى يا أستاذ رضا_

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

من بعد صباح الخير يا استاذ رضا ...
تم ارسال الحل وباعجوبه والله .... 
الحمدلله الله المستعان ....
بعد ما كنت فى المراكز الاولى بقيت اخر واحده هههههه
لا اله الا الله ... الحمدلله ..

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا
الحل صحيح
وماتخافيش 
فيه ناس بعتت وراكى

----------


## reda laby

مالك يا سواح
الدرك الأخير عاجبك ولا ايه؟
قلت تريح شوية ؟؟
يمكن

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
> 					
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي
> 
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 






لا يا عم .. أنا طول عمري بحب الأضواء

وكمان كنت بحب جداً سلاح التلميذ

لو عندك منهم ابعتلي نسخه

ههههههههههههه




يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أقدم لكم اليوم أعزائى
 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2: 
الحلقة الثالثة عشرة
من مسابقة
مــن هــــــــو ؟

حل سؤال الأمس

[frame="7 80"]أول من أذن في السماء
جبريل عليه السلام 
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
 اسم زوجة كسرى 
شيرين [/frame]
من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
هم
[frame="13 80"]أيمن خطاب   ::no1:: 
أشرف المجاهد   :good: 
عاشقة النسيم    :f:   :f:   :f: 
هنوءة   :Doh: 
زهرة النسيم   ::'(: 
السواح    :Poster Stupid: 
[/frame]
سؤال حلقة اليوم
[frame="15 90"]من هي أول امرأة بكر هاجرت ؟
********
من هى التى طلبت من الله بيت فى الجنة ؟[/frame]
أرجو أن تكونوا فى خير حال
معكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> من غير ألعاب
> ولا حتى كتاب
> جت فيه ألقاب
> بتقول لى جواب 
> اليوم ده مجاب
> فيه كشف حساب
> 
> الحل تمام



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



يا صاحبي ليه هيكون بينا حـــساب

واللي بينا ما كان بيــــن اغـــــراب 

واللي جامعنا صحبة ولمة اصحاب

روق كده  .. ومـعــاك وارب الباب



قفلت الباب ولا لسه 

هههههههههه

تم الارسال




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## swaha

ليالى العمر معدودة
يا رضا لابى

----------


## hanoaa

_جاوبت

 ياريت ماتكونش زعلان منى النهاردة كمان_

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب
الحل تمام
ومافيش كلام
يوفى لك كام
فوز تم يا أخ
باقول سلام

----------


## reda laby

السواح
 درجة تانية
مرة تانية
بس اقول لك
دنيا فانية   ::'(:

----------


## reda laby

يا عاشقة النسيم
 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:   :BRAWA: 
تلاتة بيصفقوا لك
خلاص
 وصلت النتيجة ؟؟

سلام

----------


## reda laby

يا هنوءة
لجنة الإمتحانات
مش مسئولة بتوفير وسائل المواصلات 
للممتحنين 
مالهاش دعوة بكل ده 
المهم الطالب يوصل قبل بداية الإمتحان
 ::shit:: 
حل صحيح

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخى الحبيب رضا ... حياااك الله 

تم الارسال بفضل الله 

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## reda laby

الهدف واحد
والإله واحد
والحبيب واحد
وإسم الحل واحد
وزدت يا أشرف
فى النقط واحد

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> يا عاشقة النسيم
>   
> تلاتة بيصفقوا لك
> خلاص
>  وصلت النتيجة ؟؟
> 
> سلام


وصلت يافندم
لك احترامى

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل .... وواضح كده خلاص بقيت اكون الاخيرة .... الحمدلله المهم انى بستفاد.. جزاك الله خيرا اخى الغالى استاذ ضا...

----------


## hazem3

اولا انا جي اسجل حاجتين 

اولا اعتذار لاستاذي العزيز جدا جدا رضا لابي علي تخلفي في الحلقات السابقة مع وعد 

باني هبات علي باب القاعة في المسابقتين زي رمضان ومسابقة الفوازير تاني 

ثانيا تسجيل حضور ومتابعة قوية جدا وان شاء الله منافسة اقوي واقوي والاهم من كل ده

صداقات اكثر عمقا 

وزي ما الجميع عارف يا استاذ رضا اني مكتسح دائما وابدا واني عندما اتي 

هذا معناه انني ساحتكر المسابقة لنفسي 






وبعد كده هبقي اتغطي كويس قبل ما نام 

الكوابيس دي وحشة اوي
ههههههههه

في رعاية الله وتحياتي للجميع وبالاخص عاشقة النسيم وزهرة الياسمينا 

وبالتاكيد هم اتعودوا علي المسابقة من زمان ونظام حوارنا مع بعض 

ومرة تانية اعتذر عن الغياب

في رعاية الله

----------


## hanoaa

> يا هنوءة
> لجنة الإمتحانات
> مش مسئولة بتوفير وسائل المواصلات 
> للممتحنين 
> مالهاش دعوة بكل ده 
> المهم الطالب يوصل قبل بداية الإمتحان
> 
> حل صحيح


_يا أستاذ رضا

هو حضرتك زعلان منى كده على طول

هو أنا إشتكيت من المواصلات_

----------


## reda laby

أقدم لكم اليوم
 الحلقة الرابعة عشر
من مسابقة
مــن هــــــــــــو؟

حل سؤال الأمس
أول إمرأة بكر هاجرت 
أم كلثوم بنت عقبة
***
المرأة التى طلبت من الله بيتاً فى الجنة 
آسيا بنت مزاحم 

ومن توصلوا إلى الحل الصحيح

أيمن خطاب
السواح
عاشقة النسيم
هنوءة
أشرف المجاهد
زهرة الياسمينا 

وسؤال اليوم

من أول من ولى ببيت المال ؟
من اول من قال ( سبحان ربى الأعلى )

وفقكم الله

----------


## swaha

كنت لسة هاسأل
لاقتك جاوبت

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> الحل تمام
> ومافيش كلام
> يوفى لك كام
> فوز تم يا أخ
> باقول سلام


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



وسلامـــــك وصــل يا عم رضا 

وزمان المحبة راااااح وانقضى

امد ايدي بالمحبة والســــــلام

تلمع عيون الذئاب في الفضا




معلش مخنوق حبتين

الحل تمام






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا .. وان شاء الله يكون صحيح ....

----------


## hazem3

تم  الارسال معلش متاخر مخدتش بالي الا والساعة وربع

يا رب يكون صح

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

في رعاية الله وتحياتي للجميع وبالاخص عاشقة النسيم وزهرة الياسمينا 
 اشكرك استاذ حازم .... وان شاء الله انضم لمسابقه حضرتك... :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
تم إرسال الحل 
أستاذ رضا 

و زى ماقلت فى المسابقة التانية 
مع انى واخد على خاطرى
كل الغيبة دى وماحدش يسأل عنى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حمد لله على السلامة اخى الحبيب رضا 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> في رعاية الله وتحياتي للجميع وبالاخص عاشقة النسيم وزهرة الياسمينا 
>  اشكرك استاذ حازم .... وان شاء الله انضم لمسابقه حضرتك...



ربنا يخليك سمسمة يارب
ويعزك ويبارك فيكي

لكي مني كل تحية واحترام

----------


## reda laby

أخى السواح

ألف مبروك على التقدم فى خطوات الفوز الأعظم
لقد تم إستقبال أولى الرسائل
وكانت من حضرتكم الموقر
الحمد لله على الشفاء والتخلص من مرض التاخر الأعظم
الذى أصابك فى الأيام الماضية

سلام

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب
مية مية يا أخى يا أيمن
متهيألى الفوز ليك متمكن 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا

بالراحة علينا 
وعشان ترضينا
حنى وهنينا
برسالة طويلة
مش تليفاكسات
تواسينا


سلام

----------


## reda laby

حازم تلاتة
أخيراَ شرفت يا سيدى 
من إمتى مستنى وصولك
من تانى لو قلت لى عيد لى 
الحلقات الفايتة  والله ينولك 

ماشى ؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

د. مصطفى

معلش يا دكترة
الأعضاء عندنا 
الناس دول سكرة
بس الذاكرة محتاجة 
شوية فلترة

عود حميد

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية 
هنوءة

مالك يا بونبونى 
مراكزك زعلونى
مرة متقدمة
ومرة بيكسفونى


سلام

----------


## reda laby

أشرف المجاهد

ناجح ومنقول يا صاحبى
للحلقة الجاية كمان
لكن يؤخذ عليك
التأخير والكسلان 


مبروك

----------


## hanoaa

> البونبوناية 
> هنوءة
> 
> مالك يا بونبونى 
> مراكزك زعلونى
> مرة متقدمة
> ومرة بيكسفونى
> 
> 
> سلام


*ماتزعلش يا أستاذ رضا

عديها بقى*

----------


## hazem3

> حازم تلاتة
> أخيراَ شرفت يا سيدى
> من إمتى مستنى وصولك
> من تانى لو قلت لى عيد لى
> الحلقات الفايتة والله ينولك
> 
> ماشى ؟؟؟


ربنا يخليك لية استاذي العزيز 

و مستني مسابقة النهاردة في القاعتين علي احر من الجمر 

بس كنت عايز اسأل سؤال استاذي العزيز 

المسابقة مستمرة ان شاء الله ولا حضرتك بتعمل كل شهر مسابقة جديدة ؟

في رعاية الله

----------


## reda laby

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/attach...1&d=1227276860

----------


## reda laby

> ربنا يخليك لية استاذي العزيز 
> المسابقة مستمرة ان شاء الله ولا حضرتك بتعمل كل شهر مسابقة جديدة ؟
> في رعاية الله


إنت تقصد مسابقة
مشاهير الزمن الجميل ...تانى 
صح ؟؟
لا .. توقفت لحين الإنتهاء من المسابقتين
من هو ؟
و
أحداث وأرقام 

إدعى لى بالتوفيق والنجاح
و بالنسبة لـ ...


> مستني مسابقة النهاردة في القاعتين علي احر من الجمر



أنا عايزك ماتفوتش حلقة من النهاردة لآخر الحلقات فى المسابقتين
سامع 
فاهم ؟؟
مستنى


ياللا سلام

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة الخامسة عشر
من مسابقة
مــــن هــــــــــو ؟
حل حلقة الأمس
[frame="1 90"]أول من ولى ببيت المال
أبو عبيدة بن الجراح
أول من قال ( سبحان ربى الأعلى )
إسرافيل[/frame]

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب
زهرة الياسمينا
حازم الثالث
د. مصطفى
أشرف المجاهد
السواح
هنوءة[/frame]
سؤال اليوم
[frame="14 90"]من هى السيدة التى توسط لها ملك الحبشة لتتزوج الرسول ؟

من أول من أسلم من الفرس ؟[/frame]
وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> مية مية يا أخى يا أيمن
> متهيألى الفوز ليك متمكن 
> 
> سلام



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 




تسلم ايدك على التعليقات الحلوة 

وماشاء الله نوران وحازم منورين 

وكمان نحمد ربنا على عودة د.مصطفى 

والحبايب هنا كلهم متجمعين .. وليهم مني تحية وسلام 

أ. عبد الرحمن السواح

أ. أشرف مجاهد 

زهرة الياسمينا 

هنوءة 

عاشة النسيم 





قل لمن يحمل هماً .. إن همك لن يدوم 

مثلما تفنى السعادة هكذا تفنى الهموم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مبروك المركز الأول
والصديقة إسمها
عاشقة النسيم
ماشى ؟؟؟

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا .. واتن شاء الله يكون صحيح انتظر رد حضرتك..

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا .. واتن شاء الله يكون صحيح انتظر رد حضرتك..


إنتى شوفتى الدرجات وعرفتى مركز لغاية دلوقتى
ياريت تحافظى على مستوى الإرسال فى السرعة
عشان تلحقى قطر التقديرات
 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

يا سواح
روح إرتاح
إنعس شوية
الوقت براح

مبروك
كُل تفاح

----------


## reda laby

من بكرة يا نوران
هاتى كنبة و مرتبة قطن عالية
وإحجزى لك زاوية جنب القاعة
عشان تلحقى تبعتى بدرى

ماشى 
بونو بونو

----------


## نــوران

طبعا انا سواح في زمان راح

لاني متأخرة و حالتي حال


حيرتوني

من مسابقة لمسابقة هههههههههههههه


كنت بدور على القاعة اللي فيها المسابقة هههههههههههه

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مبروك المركز الأول
> والصديقة إسمها
> عاشقة النسيم
> ماشى ؟؟؟


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



طبعا حضرتك عارف ان السرعه هي السبب

لاء وايه 

متجيش غير في عاشقة النسيم 

عموما حصل خير

وشكرا للتصحيح 

تحياتي






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> طبعا انا سواح في زمان راح
> لاني متأخرة و حالتي حال
> حيرتوني
> من مسابقة لمسابقة هههههههههههههه
> كنت بدور على القاعة اللي فيها المسابقة هههههههههههه


ظلمتينى يا نوران
 الكلام مش عليكى 
فيه صديق اسمه السواح
معانا فى المسابقة

انا مسامحك

----------


## نــوران

طيب بص يا استاذ رضا انا هاقولك سر ماحدش من الاعضاء يعرفوااااااا


ههههههههههههههههههههه

انا الحقيقة الاول حليت سؤال قديم !!!!!!!!!!!!

و حضرت الاجابة و مية مية


و بعدين لقيت انه سؤال قديم فجريت على السؤال الجديد


و اخيرا بعد نضال بعت الاجابة ههههههههههه


بس خلي السر ده بيني و بينك هههههههه

----------


## reda laby

> طيب بص يا استاذ رضا انا هاقولك سر ماحدش من الاعضاء يعرفوااااااا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا الحقيقة الاول حليت سؤال قديم !!!!!!!!!!!!
> و حضرت الاجابة و مية مية
> و بعدين لقيت انه سؤال قديم فجريت على السؤال الجديد
> و اخيرا بعد نضال بعت الاجابة ههههههههههه
> بس خلي السر ده بيني و بينك هههههههه


من ناحية إنه سر
إطمنى 
ماحدش ح يعرفه 
خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

معذرة أخى الحبيب رضا 

التأخير لانشغال فى العمل فى هذا الوقت وتبعا لضغط الشغل عندى 

ربنا يقويك ويبارك لنا فيك

*

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى العزيز 
أشرف المجاهد
كافئك الله على مجهودك فى العمل 
بالخير الوفير
وجعل جهادك فى الدنيا فى ميزان حسناتك
تقبل الله منا ومنك 

قول آمين

----------


## reda laby

مالك يا هنوءة
يا بونبوناية
 :hey: 
إطمئنى
مع التأخير المستمر
الدرجات بتعلى 
ماتخافيش

----------


## نــوران

استاذ رضا


طمني انا وضعي في المركز الكام الليلة

انت بتطمن البونبوناية و الشيكولاتية و مصنع الملبس كله هههههههههههه و ما قلت لي ايه النتيجة

----------


## reda laby

> من بكرة يا نوران
> هاتى كنبة و مرتبة قطن عالية
> وإحجزى لك زاوية جنب القاعة
> عشان تلحقى تبعتى بدرى
> 
> ماشى 
> بونو بونو


قلت لك بونو بونو 
يعنى كله تمام 
والمركز 
من بكرة إبقى إسألى عليه 
مش كده ولا إيه

----------


## swaha

معذرة يا جماعة
كنت مشغول فى مسابقة حازم
لسة مخلص
دعوة
دعوة للاخوة والاخوات
يتفضلوا يزورو الموضوع
الخاص بالمعلومات
لمسابقة شخصيات لها تاريخ
اكيد اكيد
هاتطلعوا بحاجة
من هنا

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

دعوة

دعوة للاخوة والاخوات
يتفضلوا يزورو الموضوع
الخاص بالمعلومات
لمسابقة شخصيات لها تاريخ
اكيد اكيد
هاتطلعوا بحاجة






شكرا اخى الفاااضل .. السواح..
وانا مقدرتش انتظم فيها .
كفايه اكون منتظمة بواحده تكفى ولكن لايمنع 
بانى متابعه لها للافاده ..
وحقا هى رائعه ...

----------


## reda laby

أعزائى

أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة السادسة عشر
من مسابقة
من هو ؟

حل سؤال الأمس

[frame="1 90"]السيدة التى توسط لها ملك الحبشة لتتزوج الرسول
السيدة رملة بنت أبى سفيان صخر بن حرب 
 أول من أسلم من الفرس
سلمان الفارسي[/frame]

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح

[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب   ::h::  ::h:: 
زهرة الياسمينا  :CHYTRY: 
السواح  :X: 
نوران    :Bye2: 
أشرف المجاهد    :X: 
هنوءة   :n: 
[/frame]
سؤال حلقة اليوم
[frame="15 80"]من أول من فرش المسجد بالحصبة ؟

من أول من أدخل عبادة الأصنام ؟[/frame]
وفقكم الله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا.. وان شاء الله يكون صحيح بانتظار الرد..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. رضا لابي 



على فكرة أنا واخد على خاطري منك 

ليا مشاركة في الصفحة اللي فاتت

كنت بعتذر فيها .. بس مفيش رد



وكمان علشان مطلعتش معانا 

رحلاتنا مع البطه المرتاحه 



تم إرسال الحل 

تمام ؟ 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا.. وان شاء الله يكون صحيح بانتظار الرد..


إنتى يا زهرة القاعة
كلى بطيخة حمرا قوى
بس ياريت من بعد مجاعة
علشان تخلص كده بالقوى

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي
> 
> 
> طبعا حضرتك عارف ان السرعه هي السبب
> لاء وايه 
> ...


أخى الحبيب 
أيمن خطاب
جل من لا يخطئ 

خلاص 
صافى يا لبن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يبقى حليب يا قشطة
معلش وسامحنى



> على فكرة أنا واخد على خاطري منك 
> 
> ليا مشاركة في الصفحة اللي فاتت
> 
> كنت بعتذر فيها .. بس مفيش رد


فوّتها يا حبيب قلبى
 :good:  :good:  :good:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> إنتى يا زهرة القاعة
> 
> كلى بطيخة حمرا قوى
> بس ياريت من بعد مجاعة 
> علشان تخلص كده بالقوى


ههههههههه والله مافهمت حاجة يا استاذ رضااااا 
مع انى بموت فى اكل البطيخ..... بس عن جد ما فهمت
مضمون الكلام... ساعات مخى بيقفل .. من كتر التفكير..
 افهم من كده انه كله تمام بمشيئة الرحمن.

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة 
نوران

دفتر حضور الأعضاء  مفتوح 
لكن مش معنى كده تيجى متأخرة
ده كلام إمبارح ؟؟
ماكانش العشم :Poster Oops:  :Poster Oops:  :Poster Oops:

----------


## reda laby

> ههههههههه والله مافهمت حاجة يا استاذ رضااااا
> 
> مع انى بموت فى اكل البطي..... بس عن جد ما فهمت
> مضمون الكلام افهم من كده انه كله تمام بمشيئة الرحمن.


أفهم من كده إن البطيخة  مرملة ولذيذة 
مبروك
وألف ألف ألف مبروك
 :4:  :4:  :4: 
 :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:

----------


## نــوران

احم احم احم


انا بعد رحلة ((( البطة المرتاحة )))

رجعت البيت و اتغديت و راحت علي نومة و صحيت لقيت الساعة 8.05 و يادوب فتحت النت

لحقت المسابقة هنا


بس اعتقد انا كده اخدت صابونة في المسابقة  الدينية


هاروح ابعت الحل و انا خجلانة الحقيقة


شكلي يكسف  :: 


يا استاذ رضا الساعة 8 ده ميعاد  مش مناسب !!  ::(:

----------


## reda laby

> بس اعتقد انا كده اخدت صابونة في المسابقة  الدينية
> يا استاذ رضا الساعة 8 ده ميعاد  مش مناسب !!


يا نوران
ابعتى لغاية منتصف الليل
ومش لازم استقبل الحل
انا باعتمد ميعاد الارسال بالثانية 
وفى كتير بيبعتوا تانى يوم

توكلى على الله

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> أفهم من كده إن البطيخة مرملة ولذيذة 
> 
> مبروك
> وألف ألف ألف مبروك


 الله يبارك فيك يارب يا استاذ رضا ....
ربنا ما يحرمنا منك يارب ... ويجمعنا معاك بكل خير..
شكرا جزيلا .. المرة الجايه تشبهنى بوردايه ...
مش بطيخة يا استاذ رضاا هههههههههه
معلش كله منك جميل .. تسلم..

----------


## hanoaa

*جيت متأخرة كالعادة 

بس الحمد لله إنى جيت

كفايه عليا أشوفكوا*

----------


## نــوران

حاضر يا استاذ رضا اروح ابعت الحل


حاااااااااااااالا

----------


## reda laby

> *جيت متأخرة كالعادة 
> بس الحمد لله إنى جيت
> كفايه عليا أشوفكوا*


وكفاية تكونى موجودة معايا
ده شرف كبير ليا
مركز
 ::no3:: 
زودى عليه واحد

----------


## reda laby

> حاضر يا استاذ رضا اروح ابعت الحل
> 
> حاااااااااااااالا


تانى مرة ما يحصلش التاخير ده 
يقولوا عليا إيه الرجالة
باطنش على دفتر التمام بتاعكم  :Icecream:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

غبت يومين 
 :Bye2: 

فية سؤال فاتني

بتاع امبارح

 :Bye2: 
مش عارفة اية بقا الحل في كدا 

اكيد هياثر دا على نتيجتي 

 :notme:  

وال اية انا اللى كنت بقر

 ::mm:: 

اتاري انا اللى اتقر عليا 

 :;): 
 :;): 
 :;):

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا ... آمين على دعواتك الطيبة هذه وربنا يحقق لك كل ما تتمناه ان شاء الله ...

تم الارسال 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> احم احم احم
> 
> 
> انا بعد رحلة ((( البطة المرتاحة )))
> 
> رجعت البيت و اتغديت و راحت علي نومة و صحيت لقيت الساعة 8.05 و يادوب فتحت النت
> 
> لحقت المسابقة هنا
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



[frame="2 80"]


 البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحة تعتذر لكم عن هذا التأخير 

ولكن في مقابل الاسستمتاع بالرحلة كامله كانت العودة متأخرة

نتمنى أن تقضوا معنا دائماً أسعد الأوقات وأمتع الرحلات مع

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 

[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 




للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري يرجى الضغط هناااا

مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



دعوة عامة لكل الأعضاء








أدعوكم للتمتع معنا بجميع رحـــــــلات البطة المرتاحة للنقل والسياحة 

وكيف لنا ان نبدأ بشئ في رحلاتنا الأسبوعية بغير الأهرامات العظيـمة 

وقد كانت تُعـــد الأهرام أحد عجائب الدنيا السبع ، قبل التصنيف الأخير 

والدخــــول إلى الهرم ومنطقة أبو الهـــول يعد فى حد ذاته شئ مدهش 



وبجانب رحلتنا إلى منطقة الأهرام سنتعرف على متحف مراكب الشمس 

وعثر عليها مخبأة بجانب الاهرامات وكذلك عروض الصوت والضوء

وسنذهب إلى منطقة آثـــار ممفيس ودهشور وشبرا منت ومية رهينة ،

بالإضافة إلى منطقة مدرج سقارة وأيضاً مجموعة الملك زوسر الجنازيه 

وكذلك سنصحبكم في جولة لمدارس السجاد اليدوي في طريق العودة

وأيضاً سنذهب إلى البازارات السياحية لكي تتمتعوا بالهدايا التذكارية

و تعتبر أوقات غروب الشمس وضوء القمر هى احلى الاوقات للذهاب

لذا سنصحـبـكم في منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي إلى جــولة مصــورة 

لنتعرف على تـاريــخ مـــصر القديمــة عــبر خمسين قرناً مــن الزمـان

فاسترخوا وتمتعوا وتابعوا جولاتنا المصورة داخل أهرامات الجــيزة 

للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري يرجى الضغط هناااا





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> غبت يومين 
> 
> 
> فية سؤال فاتني
> 
> بتاع امبارح
> 
> 
> مش عارفة اية بقا الحل في كدا 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم



[frame="2 80"]


 المشكلة مش في المسابقه وبس .. دي كمان الرحلة ضاعت عليكي

أصلنا طلعنا مع كل الاعضاء رحلة جميلة جدا للأهرامات وأبو الهول 

معلش بقى .. خيرها في غيرها .. تابعينا وهتكسبي ان شاء الله 



[/frame]
إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام .. يرجى الضغط هناااااااااا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري يرجى الضغط هناااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ازيكم جميعا

أخباركم ايه

يارب دايما بخير

ولكم منى باقة من الورود

----------


## نــوران

_

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


مساء الانوار و عبير الازهار


انا جاية في الميعاد





و البركة في اخونا ايمن خطاب اهداني الساعة المظبوطة دي


_

----------


## reda laby

أحبابى
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة السابعة عشر
من مسابقة
مــن هــــو ؟

حل سؤال الأمس



 أول من أدخل عبادة الأصنام 
أبو خزاعة عمرو بن لحي 

أول من فرش المسجد بالحصبة 
عمر بن الخطاب   




و من توصلوا للحل الصحيح



 زهرة الياسمينا 
أيمن خطاب 
نوران 
هنوءة 
السواح 
عاشقة النسيم 
أشرف المجاهد 
أحلى كلمة   



وسؤال حلقة اليوم



 من هو الصحابي الذي كانت الملائكة تسلم عليه ؟

من هم الدهاة الأربعة ؟  



وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب 
> أيمن خطاب
> جل من لا يخطئ 
> 
> خلاص 
> صافى يا لبن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> يبقى حليب يا قشطة
> معلش وسامحنى
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل ..  رضا لابي




ولا يهمك فوتها 

انت تؤمر 



اخبار الحل ايه




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> مساء الانوار و عبير الازهار
> 
> 
> انا جاية في الميعاد
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



انا اهديتك الساعه من هنا 

وضاعت مني المسابقه هناك

بس الحمد لله بعت هنا الاول

وربنا يستر علينا من الحسد






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل يا استاذ رضا وحمدلله على عودتك .....ان شاء الله يكون صحيح..

----------


## نــوران

> انا اهديتك الساعه من هنا 
> 
> وضاعت مني المسابقه هناك
> 
> بس الحمد لله بعت هنا الاول
> 
> وربنا يستر علينا من الحسد



يا سلام !!!


مين قال لك انك انت اللي ارسلت الحل الاول ؟؟؟


انا منتظرة الاستاذ رضا يعلن مين فينا بعت الحل الاول  :: 


انا على فكرة ممكن ابعت الحل و ارد هنا متأخر  مش شرط ردي هنا معناه تأخيري !!!

ممممممممم  بس انت ايه منشار في الحل ولا ايه <<<< احسدك شوية  ::

----------


## reda laby

الأخت الكريمة العزيزة
احلى كلمة
حمداً لله على سلامتك وسلامة العودة
شرفتينا وآنستينا

أهلاً بيكى ومرحبتين

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيمن خطاب
خطى الأعتاب
وارفع لكعاب 
علشان لاحباب
تهدى الاعصاب
أرسلت جواب
وباقول لك صح

----------


## reda laby

مين الأول 
مين التانى
مش مهم 
المهم مشاجرة الأنثى شئ مميز 
كله رقة وعذوبة فى الألفاظ

نوران
 1+ 1 
تمام   :good:

----------


## reda laby

السواح
بيغنى سواح
وفى 
السبنسة

----------


## reda laby

يا عاشقة النسيم
إحنا داخلين على نهايات الخريف
 :Baby2:   :Baby2:   :Baby2:   :Baby2: 
والولاد الرضع دول
عديهم شوفيهم كام 

سلام

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا
موسم الخريف ح يأثر فيكى
الوصيفة الشرفية

----------


## نــوران

ممممممممممممممم فهمت يا استاذ رضا

اخدنا هنا المركز التاني بعد اخونا ايمن


الف مبروك لك اخ ايمن


و برضه شكرا على الساعة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يا سلام !!!
> 
> 
> مين قال لك انك انت اللي ارسلت الحل الاول ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> انا منتظرة الاستاذ رضا يعلن مين فينا بعت الحل الاول 
> 
> 
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

مين الأول 
مين التانى
مش مهم 
المهم مشاجرة الأنثى شئ مميز 
كله رقة وعذوبة فى الألفاظ

نوران
 1+ 1 
تمام  


 

أنا الأول 

هييييييييييييييييييييييييه



لا تقولي نو ولا نوران 

إحنا الأول يا إخـــوان





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ممممممممممممممم فهمت يا استاذ رضا
> 
> اخدنا هنا المركز التاني بعد اخونا ايمن
> 
> 
> الف مبروك لك اخ ايمن
> 
> 
> و برضه شكرا على الساعة


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران



الله يبارك فيكي .. وعقبالك 

أحرجتيني بذوقك 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

> الله يبارك فيكي .. وعقبالك 
> 
> أحرجتيني بذوقك




لا احراج ولا شئ مافيش بين الاخوات احراج

لكن فيه افتراء  :: 


ان شاء الله بكرة انا المركز الاول هنا و انت المركز الاول هناك <<<< تبديل اماكن هههههههه


اتمنى للجميع كل التوفيق و السعادة



و تصبحوا على الف خير

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

لا نفع نق  :Ouch: 
ولا قر  :Boring: 
ولاحسد  :Ouch: 
 ولا اى حاجة  ::'(: 
 في سرعة النت الصارووخ  يانوران

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا .. يارب تكون بخير وسعادة 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

وربنا يوفق الجميع الى ما يحبه ويرضاه

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ رضا..
أنا لسه واخدة بالى دلوقتى أنى مش أشتركت فى المسابقة دى لسه  ::uff::  معلش بقى ......العتب على الزهامير.. :: 
تسجيل حضور وأشتراك أن شاء الله ::$:  ... ويارب ألحق عشان أنا فى المسابقات مش بلحق أحل الأول.... ::sorry::  مش عارفة ليه...
 :f2:  لك منى التحية والتقدير.....

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> لا احراج ولا شئ مافيش بين الاخوات احراج
> 
> لكن فيه افتراء 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله بكرة انا المركز الاول هنا و انت المركز الاول هناك <<<< تبديل اماكن هههههههه
> 
> 
> اتمنى للجميع كل التوفيق و السعادة
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران



ولا يهمك .. شوفي المركز اللي يريحك 

وأنا برضه هطلع الاول ان شاء الله 

منتظرينك في المعاد

متتأخريش 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> لا نفع نق 
> ولا قر 
> ولاحسد 
>  ولا اى حاجة 
>  في سرعة النت الصارووخ  يانوران



*



استراها معانا ياااااااارب





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل هو الله احد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن له كفوا احد (4)   سورة "الاخلاص" . 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الفلق (1) من شر ما خلق (2) ومن شر غاسق اذا وقب (3) ومن شر النفاثات في العقد (4) ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد (5) سورة "الفلق ". 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الناس (1) ملك الناس (2) اله الناس (3) من شر الوسواس الخناس (4) الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس (5) من الجنة والناس (6)  سورة "الناس ". 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> استراها معانا ياااااااارب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




امين يارب
كل دا خرز ازرق ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

أحبابى
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الثامنة عشر
من مسابقة
مــن هــــو ؟

نيابة عن الأستاذ رضا لابي



وسؤال حلقة اليوم


1. من هو اول مولود في الاسلام بعد الهجرة ؟

2. من هو مؤلف كتاب الجامع الصحيح ؟

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## نــوران

السلام عليكم


مساء الخيرات و السعادة على قلوبك جميعا


يا ترى الاستاذ رضا  هاينشر السؤال في ميعاده ولا ايه !!!


لانه في المسابقة الدينية كان ما زال بالعمل ... :: 


ان شاء يوصل بالسلامة


و الكل منتظرك يا استاذ رضا


******************




> كل دا خرز ازرق ؟؟؟؟



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اضحك الله سنك عاشقة النسيم


بجد الصورة حلوة بتاعة الخرز الازرق

اخ ايمن عامل تحصيناته  المدرعة  :: 


بس نفكر لك في حل برضه


امال كيدهن عظيم ازاي !!!

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> امين يارب
> كل دا خرز ازرق ؟؟؟؟


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم



نورك زايد اوي يا عاشقة النسيم 

الأستاذ رضا مش عارف يدخل 

لا في المسابقة دي ولا التانية

منورانا والله 



هههههههههههههه





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بجد الصورة حلوة بتاعة الخرز الازرق
> 
> اخ ايمن عامل تحصيناته  المدرعة 
> 
> 
> بس نفكر لك في حل برضه
> 
> 
> امال كيدهن عظيم ازاي !!!



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 






يارب يخليكي وتطلعي تحجي ان شاء الله 

انا مش كنت قادر على عاشقة النسيم 

تقومي تعملي معاها اتحاد 

استرها يارب








مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم
> 
> 
> 
> نورك زايد اوي يا عاشقة النسيم 
> ...




هو الاستاذ رضا اللى بيجاوب لك ؟؟؟؟؟   :;):   :Play Ball:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> مساء الخيرات و السعادة على قلوبك جميعا
> 
> 
> يا ترى الاستاذ رضا  هاينشر السؤال في ميعاده ولا ايه !!!
> 
> 
> ...



جاب كل الخرز الازرق في خان الخليلي باين  :Wacko: 

بس على مين ولا ينفع معاه حاجة برضوو البرنجي

 ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير عليكم جميعاااااااااااا.. تم ارسال الحل لاستاذ رضا ... والشكر موصول لاستاذ ايمن ..

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يارب تكون بخير يا رضا ويوفقك فى عملك ان شاء الله 


جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> هو الاستاذ رضا اللى بيجاوب لك ؟؟؟؟؟


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم



لاء طبعا .. لكنه أستاذي وبخاف عليه 

واهو العيار اللي ميصبش يدوش

منورة والله العظيم



استرها معانا يارب

هههههههههههه



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> جاب كل الخرز الازرق في خان الخليلي باين 
> 
> بس على مين ولا ينفع معاه حاجة برضوو البرنجي


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم 



معاكي انتي بالذات ... ربنا هو الحافظ 

يعني لا نافع خرز ازرق ولا احمر

ماشاء الله عليكي يعني 

العين عليكي بارده 

انا مبحسدش

بنق بس





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مساء الخير عليكم جميعاااااااااااا.. تم ارسال الحل لاستاذ رضا ... والشكر موصول لاستاذ ايمن ..


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا



أهلا بيكي يا زهرة الياسمينا .. ومنورة المسابقة

وإن شاء الله الأستاذ رضا يتواصل من جديد 

وشكراً لزوقك .. تحياتي العطرية 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة التاسعة عشر
من مسابقة
مــن هـــــو ؟
حل سؤال الأمس

[frame="1 80"]عبدالله بن الزبير
الإمام البخارى[/frame]
من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
[frame="7 80"]أيمن خطاب
نوران
عاشقة النسيم
هنوءة
السواح
أشرف المجاهد
احلى كلمة[/frame]
وسؤال اليوم

[frame="15 90"]من أول من سعى بين الصفا والمروة ؟

ما أول مولود في الإسلام قبل الهجرة ؟[/frame]
وفقكم الله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



منورنا والله .. المسابقة من غير حضرتك ملهاش طعم 

انا ارسلت الحل .. منتظرين الرد الجميل من حضرتك

تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## swaha

يا هادى يا كريم
ايه اخبارى معاك

----------


## نــوران

مساء الورد على الجميع


ايه النشاط و الحيوية دي <<<< بنحاول نحسد بس عادي مافيهاش حاجة  :: 


يعني اخ ايمن 10.01 وكمان باعت الرد و كمان رد هنا  >>> عالم مفترية احم احم

و اخ عبد الرحمن كمان  واخد من اخ ايمن حباية فيتامين سوبر  حل <<< لا  قر ولا حسد  :: 


يا عيني عليي انا الغلبانة    ::(:   هههههههههه

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

انا تاخرى بسبب الاسئلة لم تظهر ومتصفح انترنت اكسبلورا مش بيفتح رجاء كتابة الاسئله بدون تنسيق......مرة اخرى..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انا تاخرى بسبب الاسئلة لم تظهر ومتصفح انترنت اكسبلورا مش بيفتح رجاء كتابة الاسئله بدون تنسيق......مرة اخرى..


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمين









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					


وسؤال اليوم

من أول من سعى بين الصفا والمروة ؟

ما أول مولود في الإسلام قبل الهجرة ؟

وفقكم الله








مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أيمن خطاب
والله فى الحقيقة
المسابقة من غيركم مالهاش طعم 
إنتم الأساس يا حبايبى
ربنا يخليكم ليا 
وانحرمش منكم أبداً

----------


## reda laby

أخى السواح
أنا مرتاح
لسؤالك عنى فى الجوال
وأكيد فرحان 
ومبسوط كمان
عشان اخويا عال العال 
سأل عنى وإطمن 
وطمن غيرى واتمكن
وشارك فى جميع الأحوال

----------


## swaha

> مساء الورد على الجميع
> 
> 
> ايه النشاط و الحيوية دي <<<< بنحاول نحسد بس عادي مافيهاش حاجة 
> 
> 
> يعني اخ ايمن 10.01 وكمان باعت الرد و كمان رد هنا  >>> عالم مفترية احم احم
> 
> و اخ عبد الرحمن كمان  واخد من اخ ايمن حباية فيتامين سوبر  حل <<< لا  قر ولا حسد 
> ...


يا عزيزتى نوران
انا غلبان زى حلاتك
ركزى شوية مع الاستاذ ايمن
انا كل الحكاية انى بجهز للرد قبل ماينزل السؤال
مساااااااااااااااااء القرررررررررررررر

----------


## reda laby

البرنسيسة الغالية نوران
بابعت لك مرسال فرحان
بيطمن حضرتكو كمان
بان الحل صحيح سعدان

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


عن جد انت كلك ذوقك....
بشكرك جداااا .. على المساعده ..
بارك الله فيك اخى الفاااضل ايمن...**

----------


## reda laby

انتى بعافية ياهنوءة
ولا محتاجة لفيتامين
اجاباتك مالها مخنوقة
مش وافية ولا مستوفين

----------


## hanoaa

*أستاذ رضا حمدالله على السلامة

وحشتنا أوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى إمبارح*

----------


## reda laby

وانتى يا عاشقة النسيم
مع هنوءة منى مضروبين
أعمل إيه وياكم يا حبايبى
وإنتو إخواتى الصغيرين

----------


## reda laby

> *أستاذ رضا حمدالله على السلامة
> 
> وحشتنا أوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى إمبارح*


إنتى وبقية الإخوة والأخوات 
كنت حاسس بشئ ناقصنى لما رجعت من الشغل
كان لازم اتكلم معاكم 
لكن النصيب

----------


## hanoaa

> انتى بعافية ياهنوءة
> ولا محتاجة لفيتامين
> اجاباتك مالها مخنوقة
> مش وافية ولا مستوفين


_
هو أنا جاوبت إيه

جاوبت غلط

طب هابعت لحضرتك تانى_

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> وانتى يا عاشقة النسيم
> مع هنوءة منى مضروبين
> أعمل إيه وياكم يا حبايبى
> وإنتو إخواتى الصغيرين


عودا حميدا استاذ رضا
شفت النق عمل اية معايا ؟؟؟ 
هى الاجابة غلط والا اية ؟؟؟؟
 ::(:   ::(:

----------


## reda laby

> _
> هو أنا جاوبت إيه
> 
> جاوبت غلط
> 
> طب هابعت لحضرتك تانى_


هو انتى عندك لستة إجابات مختلفة
لو ديه غلط يبقى ديه 
لا 
الأمر مشكوك فيه  :Poster Spam:

----------


## reda laby

> عودا حميدا استاذ رضا
> شفت النق عمل اية معايا ؟؟؟ 
> هى الاجابة غلط والا اية ؟؟؟؟


إنتى وهنوءة
يا دوب
 51%
نجاح على الحركرك 
ولا تقبل مرحلة إعادة التصحيح

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم 
> 
> 
> 
> معاكي انتي بالذات ... ربنا هو الحافظ 
> ...



انا اللى متاجة كل اللوان الغرز   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## swaha

> إنتى وهنوءة
> يا دوب
>  51%
> نجاح على الحركرك 
> ولا تقبل مرحلة إعادة التصحيح


اعملهم لجنة رأفة
وبعدين انا من رأى زهرة الياسمين
ياريت الاسئلة تبقى من غير تنسيق
علشان فعلا مابتظهرش عندى
ولازم اعمل اقتباس
انا بشتغل على الفاير فوكس

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> إنتى وهنوءة
> يا دوب
>  51%
> نجاح على الحركرك 
> ولا تقبل مرحلة إعادة التصحيح


عرفت بقا ياستاذ رضا
 مين اللى نقة بياثر وسر باتع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 ::(:   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> اعملهم لجنة رأفة
> وبعدين انا من رأى زهرة الياسمين
> ياريت الاسئلة تبقى من غير تنسيق
> علشان فعلا مابتظهرش عندى
> ولازم اعمل اقتباس
> انا بشتغل على الفاير فوكس


ياااااااااااااااااااااريت  :notme:

----------


## hanoaa

> هو انتى عندك لستة إجابات مختلفة
> لو ديه غلط يبقى ديه 
> لا 
> الأمر مشكوك فيه


*حضرتك شايف إيه

لسته واحدة و لا اكتر*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مساء الورد على الجميع
> 
> 
> ايه النشاط و الحيوية دي <<<< بنحاول نحسد بس عادي مافيهاش حاجة 
> 
> 
> يعني اخ ايمن 10.01 وكمان باعت الرد و كمان رد هنا  >>> عالم مفترية احم احم
> 
> و اخ عبد الرحمن كمان  واخد من اخ ايمن حباية فيتامين سوبر  حل <<< لا  قر ولا حسد 
> ...



*



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  

اصطبحنا وصبح الملك لله




كح كح كح كح كح كح كح كح كح 



وانا اقول عمال اكح من امبارح ليه وصحتي في النازل 



أتاريه بقى منك يا نوراااااااااان

يا غلبانه انتي 

يا طيبه 



واحنا اللي مفتريين 

يا قااااااااااادره 

يا واااااصله

يا نوران 




ههههههههههههههه



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يا عزيزتى نوران
> انا غلبان زى حلاتك
> ركزى شوية مع الاستاذ ايمن
> انا كل الحكاية انى بجهز للرد قبل ماينزل السؤال
> مساااااااااااااااااء القرررررررررررررر


*



الأخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السواح



لما انت غلبان وعاشقة النسيم غلبانه 

ونوران بتقول انها طيبه وغلبانه 

يعني انا الشرير اللي فيكم 



الله يسامحكم 



عموما يعني ربنا كريم 

ومش هيخذلني

 وبرضه الأول





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> انا اللى محتاجة كل الالوان والخرز


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل هو الله احد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن له كفوا احد (4)   سورة "الاخلاص" . 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الفلق (1) من شر ما خلق (2) ومن شر غاسق اذا وقب (3) ومن شر النفاثات في العقد (4) ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد (5) سورة "الفلق ". 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الناس (1) ملك الناس (2) اله الناس (3) من شر الوسواس الخناس (4) الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس (5) من الجنة والناس (6)  سورة "الناس ". 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> عن جد انت كلك ذوقك....
> بشكرك جداااا .. على المساعده ..
> بارك الله فيك اخى الفاااضل ايمن...**




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا 




لا شكر على واجب أختي الفاضلة .. نحن هنا أخوة في الله 

وأعتذر من الأستاذ رضا بوضعي الأسئله رداً على طلبك 

ولكني وضعتها لأنني أعلم أنه كان مشغول وقتها باستقبال الحلول

وأردت أن أساعدك بسرعه لكي يكون لك نصيب في الحل المبكر

تحياتي العطرية





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أستاذ ايمن .. حضرتك واستاذ رضا واحد اخوانى فى الله ..كما ذكرت...
وانت حقا ساعدتنى لان استاذ رضا ما اخد باله لانشغاله ..
لولاك كنت انتظرت طويلا ... واشكرك على شعورك الاخوى الجميل..
حفظك ربى ورعاك.. جزاك الله خيرا ..**

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

اين انت يا أستاذ رضا .....؟ الساعه الان الثامنه.....ننتظرك ..

----------


## نــوران

السلام عليكم

اهلا بأحلى ياسمينا

منتظرين الاستاذ رضا او اخ ايمن ينشر لنا الاسئلة

----------


## reda laby

اقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة العشرون
من مسابقة
احداث وارقام
حل سؤال الامس
[frame="1 80"]عبدالله بن عمر بن الخطاب

هاجر[/frame]
وسؤال حلقة اليوم

[frame="7 90"]من هو القائل
( ما وعظنى احد احسن مما وعظنى الخير يكن عملك خيراً )

***
من وصف أهل محبة الله بقوله
( هم قوم ذكروا الله بقلوبهم تعظيماً له لمعرفتهم بجلاله فهم حُجج الله على خلقه ألبسهم النور الساطع من محبته )[/frame]
وفقكم الله ورعاكم وسدد خطاكم 
لما فيه الخير

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

الاسئلة لم تظهر وطلبت من حضرتك رجاء .. لم تنسقها ...

----------


## نــوران

استاذ رضا هي الاسئلة كده مكتوبة صح ؟؟


انا ما فهمتها !!!

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

[quote=نــوران;1131855]السلام عليكم

اهلا بأحلى ياسمينا

 اهلا باختى الجميلة نوران...
المسابقة جميلة بوجودك وروحك الرقيقه..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



انا مش فاهم حاجه 



بركاتك يا نوران 



هي الاسئلة صعبه ولا انا اللي مش عارف





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> الاسئلة لم تظهر وطلبت من حضرتك رجاء .. لم تنسقها ...


الأسئلة عشانك يا زهرة الياسمينا


> من هو القائل
> ( ما وعظنى احد احسن مما وعظنى الخير يكن عملك خيراً )
> 
> ***
> من وصف أهل محبة الله بقوله
> ( هم قوم ذكروا الله بقلوبهم تعظيماً له لمعرفتهم بجلاله فهم حُجج الله على خلقه ألبسهم النور الساطع من محبته )


حلى بقى
ورينى شطارتك

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> انا مش فاهم حاجه 
> 
> 
> 
> بركاتك يا نوران 
> ...


معاكوا لبكرة
إبحثوا
 ودوروا 
ونقبوا
 وفتشوا
وعيثوا فى الكتب قراءةً
حتى تجدوا الحل 
وفقكم الله

----------


## نــوران

اعتقد انا اجابتي قد تكون خطأ ولا ايه يااستاذ رضا


لالالالالا بركاتك يا اخ ايمن


انا حسدت آدم و انت حسدت حورية


اهي جت الاسئلة على دماغنا  :: 



اختي الوردة ياسمينا ايه الاخبار معاكي ؟؟؟

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

جاوبت سؤال يا نوران وباقى سؤال .... بس ان شاء الله بحاول .. وخلى بالك هنا العيون جميلة وواسعه ههههههه

----------


## reda laby

يا حبايب قلبى

أخواتى الأعزاء الأفاضل

من أرسل الحل
كانت درجاته 50% 
والسؤال الثانى
هو عن شخصية  من العظماء الأوائل
من إختصهم الرسول الكريم
(صلى الله عليه وسلم )
فى بناء الدولة الإسلامية بعد وفاته
أى أنه من الخلفاء الراشدين  

ها

فكروا وأنا مستنى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> معاكوا لبكرة
> إبحثوا
>  ودوروا 
> ونقبوا
>  وفتشوا
> وعيثوا فى الكتب قراءةً
> حتى تجدوا الحل 
> وفقكم الله



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



انا تعبت من المذاكرة بقى 



عاوزين لجنة رأفة 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

ياسمينا حبيبتي خدي لك شوية من الخرز الازرق و انا شوية


ماانا كمان حليت واحد و التاني مش متأكدة منه هههههههه


اااااااه يا متهنية يا حورية  ::

----------


## نــوران

يا استاذ رضا كده يكون اجابتي انا صححححححح



هااااااااا طمني  بسرعة

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> ياسمينا حبيبتي خدي لك شوية من الخرز الازرق و انا شوية
> 
> 
> ماانا كمان حليت واحد و التاني مش متأكدة منه هههههههه
> 
> 
> اااااااه يا متهنية يا حورية


هههههههه نوران كل ده خرز ازرق ....
متخافيش معنا ربنا يا حبيبتى ..
واستاذ رضا النهارده باين عليه زعلان وبينتقم مننا اسئلته 
اليوم صعبه جداااا فى المسابقتين..
الله المستعان ... ونحلها ان شاء الله ..

----------


## hanoaa

_أستاذ رضا

أنا فشلت فشل ذريع

طب حتى أفهم علشان أعرف أفكر_

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

استاذ رضا السؤال التانى حضرتك طلبت اسم الشخصيه .. مش فاهمه عن جد ياريت حضرتك توضح اكتر .. جزاك الله خيرا...

----------


## reda laby

> جاوبت سؤال يا نوران وباقى سؤال .... بس ان شاء الله بحاول .. وخلى بالك هنا العيون جميلة وواسعه ههههههه


إبعتى الحل إللى توصلتى إليه 
عشان تاخدى الدرجة الخاصة بيه
وعشان لحظة الإرسال هامة 

مش كده ولا إيه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي
> 
> 
> 
> انا تعبت من المذاكرة بقى 
> ...


يا أخ أيمن
إنت بتبعد الحسد عنك ولا إيه ؟؟
ما انت مية مية 
ولا فراخ الجمعية
ولا أم العروسة
مرتاحة ومتهنية
يا عينية

----------


## reda laby

> يا استاذ رضا كده يكون اجابتي انا صححححححح
> هااااااااا طمني  بسرعة


وإنتى متأكدة ليه بالشكل الفظيع ده ؟
مين قال إن حلك صحيح ؟
هه ؟ 
مين 
قوليلى 
حقيقى  متسابقة غريبة الأطوار
( إنجرير دو جارسون )
قوليلى مين ؟؟
بتقرى الطالع ؟
مش عارفة إنه حرام 
على العموم 
حلك يا اختى العزيزة
تمام  :Cold:

----------


## نــوران

> يا أخ أيمن
> إنت بتبعد الحسد عنك ولا إيه ؟؟
> ما انت مية مية 
> ولا فراخ الجمعية
> ولا أم العروسة
> مرتاحة ومتهنية
> يا عينية



ما قلنا كده من الاول !!!


يا متهنية يا حورية  ::

----------


## نــوران

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

وإنتى متأكدة ليه بالشكل الفظيع ده ؟
مين قال إن حلك صحيح ؟
هه ؟ 
مين 
قوليلى 
حقيقى  متسابقة غريبة الأطوار
( إنجرير دو جارسون )
قوليلى مين ؟؟
بتقرى الطالع ؟
مش عارفة إنه حرام 
على العموم 
حلك يا اختى العزيزة
تمام 



هههههههههههههههههههههه


سيبت مفاصلي يا استاذ رضا و الله 



انا قلت انا هببت الدنيا و فرحانة بنفسي و شديت حيلي 


بس الحمد لله ربنا ما اراد اني انكسف امامكم 


بصراحة الاسئلة صعبة جدااااااااااا

ده انا اضطريت اقرأ عن الفلسفة الصوفية عشان اجيب الاجابة

**********

بس طمني يا استاذ رضا يعني اخونا ايمن  كده طلع الاول و ضحك علينا ولا ايه ؟؟؟


عشان لو كده  نبتدي انا و البنات نجهز له  عين مدورة  مستوردة مخصوص 



_

----------


## reda laby

> _
> 
> بس طمني يا استاذ رضا يعني اخونا ايمن  كده طلع الاول و ضحك علينا ولا ايه ؟؟؟
> عشان لو كده  نبتدي انا و البنات نجهز له  عين مدورة  مستوردة مخصوص 
> _


مالك ومال أيمن
الراجل مجتهد وربنا بيديله
حاسدينه ليه
ماهو كان تايه فى السؤالين ذيكم واكتر
سيبوه لحاله
التجمع النسائى ده
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
ربنا يرحمنا
 نحن الرجال الطيبون
منكن


أرأف بحالنا يا يارب

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

حد يغششني   :No:  :No: 

معرفتش احل ولا سؤال   :Thumbdown:  :Nono:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> حد يغششني  
> 
> معرفتش احل ولا سؤال


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقه النسيم








فهمتي حاجه ولا اقرب الورقه كمان شويه 

علشان تعرفي تشوفي 

ههههههههه

ده انا طلع عيني والله يا عاشقه 

وحليت الحلقه على مرتين 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أستاذ ايمن .. حضرتك واستاذ رضا واحد اخوانى فى الله ..كما ذكرت...
> وانت حقا ساعدتنى لان استاذ رضا ما اخد باله لانشغاله ..
> لولاك كنت انتظرت طويلا ... واشكرك على شعورك الاخوى الجميل..
> حفظك ربى ورعاك.. جزاك الله خيرا ..**




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا




شكرا لكلماتك الطيبه .. وأدام الله أخوتنا في الله 



وبعدين يعني مستعجله ع الأسئله اوي كده ليه 

أهو طلع امتحان صعب ومحدش عرف يحل



هههههههههههههههه

بس انا الحمد لله 

حليت 







مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اعتقد انا اجابتي قد تكون خطأ ولا ايه يااستاذ رضا
> 
> 
> لالالالالا بركاتك يا اخ ايمن
> 
> 
> انا حسدت آدم و انت حسدت حورية
> 
> 
> ...





*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 



لا بركاتي ولا حاجه 

دي بركات حورية 






عيني هتطلع عليييييييييه 

طااااااااااااااااااخ






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ياسمينا حبيبتي خدي لك شوية من الخرز الازرق و انا شوية
> 
> 
> ماانا كمان حليت واحد و التاني مش متأكدة منه هههههههه
> 
> 
> اااااااه يا متهنية يا حورية



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 





آااااااااه يا متهنية يا حوريــــــــــــــة 







مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يا أخ أيمن
> إنت بتبعد الحسد عنك ولا إيه ؟؟
> ما انت مية مية 
> ولا فراخ الجمعية
> ولا أم العروسة
> مرتاحة ومتهنية
> يا عينية


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




أبدا والله .. دي ضربة حظ بعد جهد كبير مش اكتر 

متخدش في بالك .. بتيجي مع العمي طابات 

تحياتي العطرية 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
> 					
> 
> يا أخ أيمن
> إنت بتبعد الحسد عنك ولا إيه ؟؟
> ما انت مية مية 
> ولا فراخ الجمعية
> ولا أم العروسة
> مرتاحة ومتهنية
> ...






*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 





آااااااااه يا متهنية يا حوريــــــــــــــة 



ماورة ومدورة 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> _
> 
> بس طمني يا استاذ رضا يعني اخونا ايمن  كده طلع الاول و ضحك علينا ولا ايه ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> عشان لو كده  نبتدي انا و البنات نجهز له  عين مدورة  مستوردة مخصوص 
> 
> 
> _


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران






وتجيبي من بره ليه 

وهي حورية راحت فين

منورة ومدورة 

استرها يارب







مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نــوران
> 					
> 
> _
> 
> بس طمني يا استاذ رضا يعني اخونا ايمن  كده طلع الاول و ضحك علينا ولا ايه ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> عشان لو كده  نبتدي انا و البنات نجهز له  عين مدورة  مستوردة مخصوص 
> ...


*



الأخ الفاضل ..  رضا لابي




محدش سايبني في حالي يا استاذ رضا 

وانا غلبان وانت عارفني 




انما تقول ايه بقى في كيد النساء

ان كيدهن عظيم 



والله بجد تعبت على ما حليت السؤالين 

وفضلت ادور واقرا وابحث 

لحد ما ربنا كرمني وبعت وانا ونصييبي

لقيت حضرتك بتقول صح قلت الحمد لله

ده كرم ربنا .. وبس بقى

استرها يارب





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقه النسيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استاذ ايمن  :f: 
ربنا يخليك  :f: 
اهو وقت الزنقة مش  لقيت غيرك وقف جنبي  ::(: 
بس قرب شوية الخط صغير قووووووووى  :Angry:

----------


## swaha

حلقة اليوم
نيابة عن الاستاذ رضا
لظروف عمله

السؤال الاول
من القائل
(لقد اعذر من انذر)

السؤال الثانى
من هم المساكين

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> استاذ ايمن 
> ربنا يخليك 
> اهو وقت الزنقة مش  لقيت غيرك وقف جنبي 
> بس قرب شوية الخط صغير قووووووووى


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم








روحي غشي بقى من زميلتك نوران 

مش كانت عامله معاكي اتحاد قر



ابقو خلو النق ينفعكم 

هههههههههههههه





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نــوران

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللهم اجعله خير يا رب


كاريكاتير  ظريف و الله جدااااااااا


يا سلام يا اخ ايمن حتى انت شاطر في الكاريكاتير <<<<<<<<< بحسد برضه خلي بالك  :: 


بس هلكت من الضحك و الله و شكلنا انا و عاشقة النسيم  مالوش حل !!


اضحك الله سنك

----------


## swaha

حلقة اليوم
من هو
نيابة عن الاستاذ رضا
لظروف عمله

1
من اول من قال الشعر



2

من اول امير فى الاسلام

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



استرها معانا ياااااااااااارب



تم ارسال الحل إلى الأستاذ رضا لابي

والشكر موصول للأستاذ السواح 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل هو الله احد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن له كفوا احد (4)   سورة "الاخلاص" . 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الفلق (1) من شر ما خلق (2) ومن شر غاسق اذا وقب (3) ومن شر النفاثات في العقد (4) ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد (5) سورة "الفلق ". 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الناس (1) ملك الناس (2) اله الناس (3) من شر الوسواس الخناس (4) الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس (5) من الجنة والناس (6)  سورة "الناس ". 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




جبت  صورتنا منين  :Busted Red:   :Omg: 
كنا مخبينها عن الناس  :No:

----------


## swaha

> جبت  صورتنا منين  
> كنا مخبينها عن الناس


ايتها العاشقة للنسيم
كيف حالك
حرام عليكى
سببتى عقدة للاستاذ ايمن
وعملتى لنفسك شهرة
ولا شهيرة
على فكرة
فى عضوة اسمها (صافولا)
واخدة الصورة الرمزية بتاعتك
عايزة تعمل معاكى ثنائى
بس مش ريا وسكينة طبعا

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هو فية  حاجة نافعةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> ايتها العاشقة للنسيم
> كيف حالك
> حرام عليكى
> سببتى عقدة للاستاذ ايمن
> وعملتى لنفسك شهرة
> ولا شهيرة
> على فكرة
> فى عضوة اسمها (صافولا)
> واخدة الصورة الرمزية بتاعتك
> ...


ورغم كدا استاذ سواح الاستاذ ايمن يوميا

البرنجىىىىىى   :CHYTRY: 


صافولا :f: 
محتاجة اكتر من ثنائي انا 
نركزززززززززززززززز في النق
يمكن ينفع  ::'(:

----------


## swaha

حلقة اليوم
نيابة عن الاستاذ رضا
لظروف عمله



1

ما هو اسم زوجة عزيز مصر
التى راودت يوسف عن نفسه



2

من هو الخليفة الذى فكر فى تدوين القراّن

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اللهم اجعله خير يا رب
> 
> 
> كاريكاتير  ظريف و الله جدااااااااا
> 
> 
> يا سلام يا اخ ايمن حتى انت شاطر في الكاريكاتير <<<<<<<<< بحسد برضه خلي بالك 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نوران 






اي خدمه .. وربنا يسعد ايامك على طول 







			
				يا سلام يا اخ ايمن حتى انت شاطر في الكاريكاتير <<<<<<<<< بحسد برضه خلي بالك 



هو انا مش هخلص من النق بتاعكم ده بقى 

عااااااااااااااااااااااااا

حرام عليكم كده 

ده انا غلباااان 

وبرضه الاول





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
> 					
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم
> 
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم




انا أصلي شغال مع المخبر كورومبو 

ههههههههههههههههههههه




وبعدين كل شيء انكشفن وبان 

كل شيءٍ وضح 








ودي صورتكم وانتم أطفال يعني 

ده التصوير لعبتي أصلاً أصلاً

وهو انا مصوراتي اي كلام

تحياتي العطرية 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

وتحقيقاً لرغبة الأخت العزيزة
زهرة الياسمينا
سوف أقدم الحلقات المتبقية من المسابقة
بدون أية  تصميمات فنية
حتى تستطيع رؤيتها 



ممكن تسمحوا لى بهذا 


ممكن 
شكراً

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ايتها العاشقة للنسيم
> كيف حالك
> حرام عليكى
> سببتى عقدة للاستاذ ايمن
> وعملتى لنفسك شهرة
> ولا شهيرة
> 
> 
> على فكرة
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السواح




شوفت يا أستاذ عبد الرحمن 

عملولي عقدة نفسية 

مبقتش أيمن 




أنا مش انا يا دكتور




على فكرة صحيح

صافيولا 

عضو وليس عضوة 

للعلم والإحاطة 

تحياتي العطرية 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
> 					
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم
> 
> ...





*



بسم الله ما شاء الله 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 




  استرها معانا يارب 




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل هو الله احد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن له كفوا احد (4)   سورة "الاخلاص" . 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الفلق (1) من شر ما خلق (2) ومن شر غاسق اذا وقب (3) ومن شر النفاثات في العقد (4) ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد (5) سورة "الفلق ". 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الناس (1) ملك الناس (2) اله الناس (3) من شر الوسواس الخناس (4) الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس (5) من الجنة والناس (6)  سورة "الناس ". 








مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أقدم لكم اليوم أعزائى

الحلقة الرابعة والعشرون
من مسابقة

مــن هــــــو ؟

السؤال الأول
من هي الملقبة بحارسة القرآن ؟
السؤال الثانى 
  من هو حبر الأمة ؟

متمنياً لكم  مسابقة نافعة

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



بسم الله ما شاء الله 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 



تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم 

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل هو الله احد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن له كفوا احد (4)   سورة "الاخلاص" . 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الفلق (1) من شر ما خلق (2) ومن شر غاسق اذا وقب (3) ومن شر النفاثات في العقد (4) ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد (5) سورة "الفلق ". 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 قل اعوذ برب الناس (1) ملك الناس (2) اله الناس (3) من شر الوسواس الخناس (4) الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس (5) من الجنة والناس (6)  سورة "الناس ". 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

وسام التميز 
أهديه لك يا اخى العزيز
أيمن خطاب :king:  :king:  :king: 
الأول
واحد
برنجى
one
ane
 :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ورغم كدا استاذ سواح الاستاذ ايمن يوميا
> 
> البرنجىىىىىى  
> 
> 
> صافولا
> محتاجة اكتر من ثنائي انا 
> نركزززززززززززززززز في النق
> يمكن ينفع




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم






وياريت حاجه مأثرة من كل ده

تصدقي برضه أنا البرنجي 

معلش بقى خيرها فغيرها



عقابلك





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

البونبوناية
هنوءة

الفضية
تنفع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Poster Stupid:  :Poster Stupid: 

مبروك

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير جميعا....
عودا حميداً يا استاذ رضا ..
حقا افتقدناك كثيرا..
الحمدلله .. ان حضرتك بخير ..
وتم ارسال الحل .. ان شاء الله يكون صحيح.. :f2:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ربنا يزيدك تميز ان شاء الله يااستاذ ايمن

كل التحية والاحترام للاخوة جميعا هنا

----------


## reda laby

على رأى 
حسن الهلالى

التالت


موافقة يا
عاشقة النسيم
فى ليالى الشتاء الباردة  :Cold: 

معلش
سانتامورا
ح تقوم بالواجب

----------


## reda laby

مالك يا
زهرة الياسمينا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حابة تكونى الوصيفة   :Boring: 
مش ناوية تحلمى بالأول ؟؟؟
جربى
مش فاضل غير أيام  :Nono: 

هنيئاً

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب رضا ولا تنسانا من دعائك عند الافطار

كل عيد أضحى أنت بخير وسعادة*

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تم الإستقبال بفضل الله تعالى 

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب أشرف ولا تنسانا من دعائك عند الافطار

كل عيد أضحى أنت بخير وسعادة

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعزائى
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الخامسة والعشرون
من مسابقة

مـــن هــــــــــو ؟

أسماء من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
أيمن خطاب   ::mazika2:: 
هنوءة   ::no2:: 
عاشقة النسيم   :Icecream: 
زهرة الياسمينا   :f: 
أشرف المجاهد   ::uff:: 

وسؤال حلقة اليوم

من هو اول من كتب ( لا إله إلا الله ) على العملة ؟
من هو اول من عمل الأوزان ؟

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

مساء الخير .. تم ارسال الحل وان شاء الله يكون صحيح ... وشكرا يا استاذ رضا لكلامك الطيب الله يبارك فيك يارب ..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



برغم نزول الحلقة قبل ميعادها 

بعشرة دقااااااائق كاملة !!!!

فقد تم إرسال الحل كالمعتاد 

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا

الأولى 


 :Gun2:

----------


## reda laby

أيمن خطاب


الكنجى 


 ::(:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> زهرة الياسمينا
> 
> الأولى



*



مبروك  




الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمين 

مبروك المركز الأول 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

هنوءة


الشنجية

 :Bicycle:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> 
> 
> الكنجى



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



أول كـــــنت أو حتى تاني

المسابقة حلوة وعجباني






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

> من أيمن خطاب
> مبروك 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمين 
> 
> مبروك المركز الأول


يا سلام على الروح الرياضية

هى دى الإخوة وإلا فلا 

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مبروك  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اشكرك استاذ ايمن على روحك الطيبه المتواضعه ..
انا لا بحسد ولا بنق والله .. انا ديما اقول ماشاء الله .
بس بحب المنافسه الشريفه اللى بحب والله ..
عن جد جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيك 
يا استاذ رضا ... جمعتنا على خير وحب الله .. :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> هنوءة
> 
> 
> الشنجية


_المهم يا استاذ رضا تكون مبسوط

و كفايه عليا كلامك ليا_

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 


بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب رضــــــا


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يا سلام على الروح الرياضية
> 
> هى دى الإخوة وإلا فلا




*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




فلتحيا الروح الرياضيه 

واللمة الحلوه دية



ربنا يبارك فيك يا استاذ رضا 

وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب

تحياتي





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اشكرك استاذ ايمن على روحك الطيبه المتواضعه ..
> انا لا بحسد ولا بنق والله .. انا ديما اقول ماشاء الله .
> بس بحب المنافسه الشريفه اللى بحب والله ..
> عن جد جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيك 
> يا استاذ رضا ... جمعتنا على خير وحب الله ..


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا



حسد ايه ونق ايه بس يا زهرة الياسمين

احنا كنا بنهرج بخفة دم المصريين

وكلنا هنا اخوة في الله 

وربنا يديم المحبة



ويارب دايما ع الخير متجمعين 

ونكون صحبه جميله منورة 

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين

من غير قر ولا حسد

ولا عيون مدورة 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة السادسة والعشرون
من مسابقة
مــــن هـــــــــــــــو ؟


سؤال اليوم
من هى السيدة التى كان قبرها مكان عرسها ؟
من هى التى كان الله يغضب لغضبها ويرضى برضاها ؟

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> يوصل فى خطاب
> لأغلى الأحباب
> من تحت أبواب 
> الخير كلمات
> بتقول فى عتاب
> خطى الأعتاب
> وتقول ان تاب
> العبد جواب 
> ...




*



الأخ الفاضل ..  رضا لابي



تصدق بالله يا رضا يا غالي

كلامـــــك حلو اوي بيحلالي

وخايف مسابقتنا دي تخلص

وملقاش كلامك الحلو من تاني



تم إرسال الحل




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

اهلا وسهلا يا استاذ رضا ...... تم ارسال الحل وان شاء الله يكون صحيح وكل عام وحضرتك بخير..

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمينا
> 
> 
> 
> حسد ايه ونق ايه بس يا زهرة الياسمين
> ...


اللهم امين يارب يا استاذ ايمن ..
يجمعنا على خير جميعا .. بكل اخوة ومحبه ..ويبعد عننا العيون المدوره.. 
ههههههه..
وانا كمان والله بضحك معلش نسيت اعبر باى رمز..
جزاك الله خيرا ..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> اللهم امين يارب يا استاذ ايمن ..
> يجمعنا على خير جميعا .. بكل اخوة ومحبه ..ويبعد عننا العيون المدوره.. 
> ههههههه..
> وانا كمان والله بضحك معلش نسيت اعبر باى رمز..
> جزاك الله خيرا ..




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمين




[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خلاص براءة وكمان سماح 

واللي عدى عدى و راح

وهنروح فالعيد مكان براح

مع البط المرتاح للمناسبات والأفراح

انا وانتي ومعانا السواح

وحبيبنا رضا ابو عطر فواح[/poem]



خلاص متنسيش معادنا في العيد هنطلع رحلة جميله 

مع شركة البط المرتاح للمناسبات والأفراح

وقريب كمان الكتاكيت المرتاحين

لخدمات التموين



هههههههههههههههههههههههه


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

إشرب عناب
دق اللكعاب
والحل ان طاب
نديك تقييم
يابن ال  (خطاب )
حلك فى جواب
فى الكون غلاب
طاير وسليم

----------


## reda laby

وانتى ياريحانة
زهرة ونجوانة
فى الكون فيحانة
فى المنتدى طل
حلك ده أكيد
قلمك ده سعيد
ردك تأكيد
للصحبة اهو هل

----------


## reda laby

وانتى يابونبون
حلك فى الجون
والفوز مضمون
شوية صداقات
مش ده من الأفضل
ليكى فى المستقبل
مش مركز أول
فايدته درجات

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههه اضحك الله سنك وحفظك الله ورعاك اخى الكريم ايمن..
مع انى مش بخرج فى العيد بس مع رحلتكم هكون فرحانه اكيد..
واستنونى فى العيد .. رحلة جميله هتكون اكيد ..ان شاء الله 
وكل عام وحضرتك ونوجى بخير ومتجمعين يارب وتكونوا اجمل زوجين..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> وانتى يابونبون
> حلك فى الجون
> والفوز مضمون
> شوية صداقات
> مش ده من الأفضل
> ليكى فى المستقبل
> مش مركز أول
> فايدته درجات



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
زق يا والدي قدف يلا 

زق كمان وبعزم الدفه

ويا صابت  اول او حسنات  

طب لو جمعناهم كده و فـ كفه

يبقى الخير مكتبولك يابني 

وربي يزيد لك في الخيرات[/poem]



يعني هو يا مركز اول يا اما حسنات 

مينفعش الواحد يكسب الاتنين 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> وانتى ياريحانة
> زهرة ونجوانة
> فى الكون فيحانة
> فى المنتدى طل
> حلك ده أكيد
> قلمك ده سعيد
> ردك تأكيد
> للصحبة اهو هل


ربنا ما يحرمنا من حضرتك.. ولا من كلامك الجميل ..
الله يبارك فيك يارب وبلمتكم متجمعين ..على حب الله وطاعته..
شكرا يا استاذ رضا ... :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> وانتى يابونبون
> حلك فى الجون
> والفوز مضمون
> شوية صداقات
> مش ده من الأفضل
> ليكى فى المستقبل
> مش مركز أول
> فايدته درجات


_

زى كل يوم

كلام حضرتك أجمل هديه

أغلى من أى مركز 

حتى لو كنت الأولانيه

كلمة بونبونايه هى أحلى  جون_

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> إشرب عناب
> دق اللكعاب
> والحل ان طاب
> نديك تقييم
> يابن ال  (خطاب )
> حلك فى جواب
> فى الكون غلاب
> طاير وسليم


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



ومشاريب الأعضاء كلها عندي يا زعيم 

الليلة دي عندي أنا وخيرك سابق

ولو طلعت الأول هفرق شربات

على المنتدى كله 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخى الحبيب رضا .. الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ههههههههه اضحك الله سنك وحفظك الله ورعاك اخى الكريم ايمن..
> مع انى مش بخرج فى العيد بس مع رحلتكم هكون فرحانه اكيد..
> واستنونى فى العيد .. رحلة جميله هتكون اكيد ..ان شاء الله 
> وكل عام وحضرتك ونوجى بخير ومتجمعين يارب وتكونوا اجمل زوجين..




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. زهرة الياسمين





البطة المرتاحة بتشكر حضرتك على قبولك دعوة رحلة العيد

وكلنا فرحانين لوجود شخصية مثقفة مثل شخصية حضرتك 

وإن شاء الله تكون الرحلة جميلة وتنالك استحسانك ورضاكِ



وكل الشكر والتقدير على دعوتك الجميلة ليا ولنوجي

وإن شاء الله نفرح كلنا قريب ونتجمع في زفافنا

وعقبال كل اللي لسه مش مرتبط






إنتظرونا الجمعة من كل إسبوع

ورحلة جديدة وممتعة جــــداً مع 

البطه المرتاحه للنقل والسياحه 



للحجز والاستعلام عن رحلة الأقصر والصوت والضوء بمعبد الكرنك يرجى الضغط هنا 


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة الأهرام وعروض الصوت والضوء .... يرجى الضغط هنا


للحجز والإستعلام عن رحلة المتحف المصري بالقاهرة .... يرجى الضغط هناااااااااااا


مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

السلام عليكم

كل عام والجميع بخير وبعافية

واعاد الله تلك الايام المباركة على الامة الاسلامية بنصر وترابط وتجمع على كلمة التوحيد السواء

وكل الشكر للاستاذ رضا لان موضوعة هو السبب في ذلك التجمع الطيب هنا

وان شاء الله نتجمع في الجنة 






احببت ان انبة الى ان ما اقوم بة من هزار ماهو الا من باب تلطيف المسابقة واشاعة روح الاخوة

(حسب ما اعتقد)

كى لايفهم البعض اسلوبى هذا بطريقة خاطئة 

واعتذر لتلك الطرقة ان كانت غير مقبولة 

تحياتى واحترامى للجميع

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> السلام عليكم
> 
> كل عام والجميع بخير وبعافية
> 
> واعاد الله تلك الايام المباركة على الامة الاسلامية بنصر وترابط وتجمع على كلمة التوحيد السواء
> 
> وكل الشكر للاستاذ رضا لان موضوعة هو السبب في ذلك التجمع الطيب هنا
> 
> وان شاء الله نتجمع في الجنة 
> ...






*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  عاشقة النسيم






بالطبع كلنا كنا نجتمع والبسمة على شفاهنا من مشاركاتنا الطريفه

وها هي الحروف تتسابق الآن لتصنع سيمفونيه رائعه 

لحنها من اعذب الالحان لتقول لك الف شكـر 

لدعاءك الطيب وروحك الأخوية الجميلة

وكل عام وأنتِ بألف خير

تحياتي العطرية 




إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك
فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

إذا دخلت بيت اخيك أو صديقك
وأقعدك فيه أو أنامك فيه
فلا تتفقده ببصرك تفقد الفاحص 
بل غض بصرك فى أثناء قعودك أو منامك فيه
ولا تفتح مغلقاً من خزانة 
أو صندوق أو محفظة أو صرة ملفوفة أو شئ مستور
فإن هذا خلاف أدب الإسلام

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة السابعة والعشرون
من مسابقة
مـــن هــــــــــــــــو ؟

حل سؤال الأمس
السيدة التى كان قبرها مكان عرسها
ميمونة بنت الحارث
السيدة التى كان الله يغضب لغضبها ويرضى برضاها 
فاطمة بنت الرسول ( ص )

من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
أيمن خطاب
زهرة الياسمينا
هنوءة
أشرف المجاهد
عاشقة النسيم
سؤال اليوم
من الذي كان يعرف بابن أم عبد ؟
من هو( الأواب البطل )؟

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن خطاب
> يوصل فى خطاب
> لأغلى الأحباب
> من تحت أبواب 
> الخير كلمات
> بتقول فى عتاب
> خطى الأعتاب
> وتقول ان تاب
> العبد جواب 
> ...




*



الأخ الفاضل ..  رضا لابي



تصدق بالله يا رضا يا غالي

كلامـــــك حلو اوي بيحلالي

وخايف مسابقتنا دي تخلص

وملقاش كلامك الحلو من تاني



تم إرسال الحل




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة ..  عاشقة النسيم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



استاذ ايمن
 :f2: 
لا يسعنى الا ان اقول لك
( ردا على تلك الكلمات الراقية الاسلوب )
 :f2: 
جزاك الله خير
وكلل ايامك بالسعادة والطاعة
وبارك الله في تجمعنا هذا 
وجعلة في ميزاننا اجمعين يارب
 :f2:   :f2: 

تحياتى واحترامى يابررررررررررررنجى  
 ::-s:   ::-s:   ::-s:

----------


## reda laby

أيمن 

جوابك صح 
عايز كلام تانى 
ولا كفاية ؟؟؟؟؟  ::mazika2::

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> السلام عليكم
> 
> كل عام والجميع بخير وبعافية
> 
> واعاد الله تلك الايام المباركة على الامة الاسلامية بنصر وترابط وتجمع على كلمة التوحيد السواء
> 
> وكل الشكر للاستاذ رضا لان موضوعة هو السبب في ذلك التجمع الطيب هنا
> 
> وان شاء الله نتجمع في الجنة 
> ...


مساء الخير عليكم جميعا ... اختى العزيزه عاشقة النسيم .. انا بحس انك روح المسابقه..
وبتعطيها شكل وطعم جميل .. واكيد فهمينك ولاننا حبينك وانتى والله غاليه جدااا
وكل عام وانتى بخير وطيبه وكل الاخوة والاخوات هنا بحب وعطاء
وكده عطلتينى عن ارسال الحل ههههههه ..
تم ارسال الحل وان شاء الله يكون صحيح يا استاذ رضا ..

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> أيمن 
> 
> جوابك صح 
> عايز كلام تانى 
> ولا كفاية ؟؟؟؟؟




ماهو كل يوم صح والاول   ::-s:   ::-s: 

اية الجديد ؟؟   :CHYTRY:   :CHYTRY:   :CHYTRY:

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> مساء الخير عليكم جميعا ... اختى العزيزه عاشقة النسيم .. انا بحس انك روح المسابقه..
> وبتعطيها شكل وطعم جميل .. واكيد فهمينك ولاننا حبينك وانتى والله غاليه جدااا
> وكل عام وانتى بخير وطيبه وكل الاخوة والاخوات هنا بحب وعطاء
> وكده عطلتينى عن ارسال الحل ههههههه ..
> تم ارسال الحل وان شاء الله يكون صحيح يا استاذ رضا ..



ربنا يعزك يارب ويبارك فيكي
الصراحة مهما حاولت ان اعبر عن مدي سعادتى بكلامك دا
مش هقدر
كل سنة وانتم جميعا بالف خير وعافية وطاعة وسعادة
وربنا يديم علينا تجمعنا هذا ويجمعنا كلنا معا في الجنة يارب

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 


يالا بقا اعطونى  المركز الاول 
 :y:   :y:

----------


## reda laby

> ماهو كل يوم صح والاول   
> 
> اية الجديد ؟؟  :chytry:  :chytry:  :chytry:


[poem font="simplified arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="black" bkimage="" border="double,6,black" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قولولى أعمل إيه وياه
حلوله دايمة صح معاه
أطنش واظلمه وأنساه
بالحق الفوز كده ف مرماه[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

معلش يا هنوءة
مركز تانى المرة دى 
مش عادتك 
لكن نعمل إيه 
نصيب

----------


## reda laby

يا زهرة 
اليوم إنتى طبعاً عرفتى 
الشنجى الوصيف الأول 

معلش نلعب شوية
لعبة الكراسى الموسيقية
تبديل مراكز

----------


## reda laby

نوران البرنسيسة
ليه فى تراجع 
المسابقة قربت على نهايتها
وانا متعود منك على المفاجآت

فينك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم
خلاص دخلنا فى معمعة الشتا
والجو المتقلب
باين الجو مأثر عليكى
 اليومين دول
مقدر الأحوال الجوية

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

> يا زهرة 
> اليوم إنتى طبعاً عرفتى 
> الشنجى الوصيف الأول 
> 
> معلش نلعب شوية
> لعبة الكراسى الموسيقية
> تبديل مراكز


اتمنى له كل خير يا استاذ رضا ...
دوام الحال من المحال هههههه ولا ايه...؟؟
جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذى الغالى.. :f:

----------


## hanoaa

> معلش يا هنوءة
> مركز تانى المرة دى 
> مش عادتك 
> لكن نعمل إيه 
> نصيب


_معلش يا أستاذ رضا

ماحضرتك عارف

أنا قنوعه و راضيه_

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا .. باقى أيام على يوم عرفه فلنستعد له وكل عيد اضحى أنت بخير وسعادة ...

وتم ارسال الحل بفضل الله تعالى 

وسلامى وتقديرى لكل المشاركين الطيبين ولا تنسوا صيام يوم عرفه



ولا تنس ذكر الله وصيام يوم عرفه 

كل عام أنتم بخير*

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أشرف
معاك باحس إنى فى معية الله 
بما تقوله وترغب غيرك فيه وبه
رعاك الله وحماك بحماه

كل سنة وإنت طيب

----------


## نــوران

يا جماعة هو اليوم مافيش سؤال ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟


ما انا جاوبت على السؤال ده امبارح


انا اصلي كان عندي ظروف و ما ادخل المنتدى بانتظام


و بعدين ما شاء الله ردودكم  بتخلي الواحد محتاس مش عارف فين السؤال اساسا ؟؟ ههههههههه


المفروض اليوم السؤال رقم 28  .... صح؟؟؟


اخر سؤال منشور من صفحتين ورا كان السؤال 27


ممكن حد يفهمني ؟؟!!  ::

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى 
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة الثامنة والعشرون
من مسابقة
من هو ؟
سؤال اليوم
من التي يطلق عليها جدة العرب ؟


من إمام القراء ؟
وفقكم الله

----------


## hanoaa

*هى المسابقة فييييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## reda laby

> *هى المسابقة فييييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


معلش 
مكالمة تليفونية 
مع السواح
أخدت الوقت وجريت بسرعة عجيبة
أكتر من خمسة وعشرين دقيقة 


أعتذر

----------


## hanoaa

*أستاذ رضا

جاوبت 

بس عكست

و شكلى لبخت

فى إنتظار الرد*

----------


## reda laby

> *أستاذ رضا
> 
> جاوبت 
> 
> بس عكست
> 
> و شكلى لبخت
> 
> فى إنتظار الرد*


مع انك الاولى فى ارسال الرسائل
عكستى 
لبختى
انتظرتى
والحل








































مش ح اقول لك

----------


## نــوران

يا استاذ رضا


انت ما حددت في اي عصر  تقصد بسؤالك عن امام القراء


انا ارسلت الحل و مش متأكدة منه

ماليش دعوة

----------


## reda laby

يا سلام يا نوران

 :Locked: 
وكمان
 ::p:  

وديه روخرة

 :gp:

----------


## reda laby

هى بقت موضة
إخفاء العضو لدخوله القاعة
أو
المنتدى 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

إيه يا نوران

فيه طالب بيقدم ورقتين إجابة ؟؟؟
لو فى قولى لى فين   ::uff::   ::uff::

----------


## نــوران

اه بجد تصدق يا استاذ رضا  انا ناسية اني  خافية نفسي

لابسة طاقية اخفاء


و مكسلة اروح اغير الخيار ده من لوحة التحكم  :: 


انا بعت تصحيح للاجابة

ماليش دعوة المهم الحلول وصلتك

و لو ان حكاية تأخيرك  لخبطت سرعتنا في التواجد و ارسال الحل


اللي يشوف كده يقول ان اليومين اللي فاتوا كنت زي الرهوان في التواجد و سرعة ارسال الحل هههههههههههه


بتلكك من الاخر  ::

----------


## reda laby

> انا بعت تصحيح للاجابة
> ماليش دعوة المهم الحلول وصلتك
> و لو ان حكاية تأخيرك  لخبطت سرعتنا في التواجد و ارسال الحل
> اللي يشوف كده يقول ان اليومين اللي فاتوا كنت زي الرهوان في التواجد و سرعة ارسال الحل


عموماً
فى لجنة رأفة موجودة النهاردة
ح نشوف ونقرر

----------


## hanoaa

> مع انك الاولى فى ارسال الرسائل
> عكستى 
> لبختى
> انتظرتى
> والحل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ليه بس كده يا استاذ رضا

أفصح و صرح يمكن أنول الرضا

ماتسيبنيش مستنيه على نار كدا

لحسن فكرى يروح كدا و كدا_

----------


## reda laby

> _ليه بس كده يا استاذ رضا
> افصح و صرح يمكن أنول الرضا
> ماتسيبنيش مستنيه على نار كدا
> لحسن فكرى يروح كدا و كدا_


وانا باقول كده 
عشان أكيد العدا
ومش تكرار الندا
معناه نذير هدهدة

----------


## reda laby

يا عاشقة النسيم
متأخرة ليه  ؟؟
هو انتى مش عارفة الميعاد ؟؟؟
ولا مشاوير ليالى العيد بدأت ؟؟
عموماً
كل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## hanoaa

> وانا باقول كده 
> عشان أكيد العدا
> ومش تكرار الندا
> معناه نذير هدهدة


_يا أستاذ رضا

مابقتش فاهمة معناه إيه الندا

عموما أنا هاستنى كدا

لحد ماتحن علينا يا أستاذ رضا

و تقولى يا ترى أنا بقى كدا و لا كدا_

----------


## reda laby

::uff:: خليكى لبكرة كده  :Bounce:

----------


## reda laby

فينك يا رجل
باين عليك جى راجل
صح ولا   ::shit::

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية وما يحرمنا من عطائك الطيب هذا 


وخللى بالك من فاتورة التليفوووووون 

الحسابة بتحسب والدفع قريب يا أستاذ رضا ...

وبالنسبة لعملية اخفاء العضو لدخوله فبالنسبة لى أنا ضد هذا وجميل أن نتواجد وبدون طاقية الاخفاء هذه 

تم الارسال بفضل الله تعالى 

وكل عيد أضحى أنتم بخير وسعادة 


جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 

محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
> 					
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة ..  عاشقة النسيم
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم






شكرا لدعاءك الطيب وكلماتك الرقيقه جدااا

والتي تتعارض كلياً مع عينك ( المدورة)



فضلتي تقولي برنجي .. برنجي

لغاية ما بعت امبارح آخر واحد



ارحمونا شوية 

ههههههههه

تحياتي 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أيمن 
> 
> جوابك صح 
> عايز كلام تانى 
> ولا كفاية ؟؟؟؟؟


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




كفاية نورك عليا 

هههههههههه




تحياتي 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
> 					
> 
> أيمن 
> 
> جوابك صح 
> عايز كلام تانى 
> ولا كفاية ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> ...





*



الأخت الفاضلة .. عاشقة النسيم



الجديد اني مبقتش الاول على طول

وآدي امبارح بقيت آخر واحد 




وكله من النق والقر والحسد



وانا غلبان وقلبي طيب

ومش بزعل من حد

ههههههههه



تحياتي





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النسيم
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
> ...



*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




متزعلش نفسك يا استاذ رضا لابي

ايييييييييه دنيا ومبتبقاش على حال 

وربك كريم وقادر يوفقني

واطلع الاول برضه

ان شاء الله

تحياتي





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أشرف 

كل سنة وإنت طيب

----------


## reda laby

آسف على هذا الخطأ

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




اللي واخد عقلك يا أستاذ رضا .. 

دي المسابقة الدينية الكبرى 

( من هـــــــــــو ) 

وليس أحداث وأرقام

على أية حال

تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم 

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

قدمت أسفى يا أيمن 

تقبله

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> قدمت أسفى يا أيمن 
> 
> تقبله


*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي




أسف ايه يا استاذ رضا !!!

هو حضرتك زعلت مني ولا ايه 



عموما انا اللي اسف لو تدخلت

وازعجتك 

وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى
أقدم لكم اليوم
الحلقة التاسعة والعشرون
من مسابقة
مــــن هــــــــــو ؟
من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
هنوءة
نوران
عاشقة النسيم
أيمن خطاب
أشرف المجاهد

سؤال اليوم

من مؤسس المدرسة الأولى في الإسلام ؟

 من المؤسس الثاني للمدرسة الأولى في الإسلام ؟

وفقكم الله

وإلى اللقاء 
غداً

مع
 الحلقة الأخيرة

ملحوظة هامة

رجاء إرسال الحل سريعاً بعد عرض الحلقة مباشرة ولمدة ساعتين
وفى حالة ثبوت رؤية عيدالأضحى
سوف أعلن نتيجة المسابقة 
(دون إنتظار الحلول ممن لم يرسلوا الحل بعد الحلقة مباشرة )

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي



تم إرسال الحل لحلقة اليوم 

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## hanoaa

_جاوبت خلاص

إيه الأخبار النهاردة

مبسوط منى يا أستاذ رضا و لا ....._

----------


## reda laby

يا خوفى عليك يا بدران
الأول 
توقيع .....
                 الهلالى

----------


## reda laby

يا خوفى عليكى يا بونبون 
الثانى
إمضاء .... 
حسن الهلالى

----------


## hanoaa

_إستفسار يا استاذ رضا

هو حضرتك مانزلتش إجابات إمبارح ليه

الإجابات مهمة بالنسبه لينا علشان المعلومة تكمل_

----------


## reda laby

> _إستفسار يا استاذ رضا
> 
> هو حضرتك مانزلتش إجابات إمبارح ليه
> 
> الإجابات مهمة بالنسبه لينا علشان المعلومة تكمل_


طالما ذكرت إسمك 
فى من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
إذاً حلك كان صحيحاً 

مش كده ولا إيه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

> _جاوبت خلاص
> 
> إيه الأخبار النهاردة
> 
> مبسوط منى يا أستاذ رضا و لا ....._


تواجدك يسعدنى ويبسطنى 

ده يكفينى
بس ده مايمنعش إنى أعلم غلط على الحل الخاطئ
مش كده ولا إيه ؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

نــور + نــور
يبقى الحل نوران
والساعة كام دلوقتى
والتأخير ليه كان

----------


## نــوران

مين بدران ده يا استاذ رضا ؟؟؟  يعني هو الاخ ايمن المفتري اللي مكوش على المركز الاول على طول !!!



ارجع بالذاكرة يا متولي ....

انت خنت صديقك ولازم تتدفع الثمن


امضاء

حسن الهلالي



 ::

----------


## reda laby

> مين بدران ده يا استاذ رضا ؟؟؟  يعني هو الاخ ايمن المفتري اللي مكوش على المركز الاول على طول !!!
> ارجع بالذاكرة يا متولي ....
> انت خنت صديقك ولازم تتدفع الثمن
> امضاء
> حسن الهلالي


إضبط عندك يا أيمن
عندنا فيلموجرافيا
نوران فيلم   :Icecream:  :Icecream:

----------


## نــوران

كده برضه يا شاهين ....!!!


خد الخنجر ده في ايدك

و لو عندك شجاعة روح ادبح ................ 


ادبح






ادبح











ادبح























ادبح

















ادبح





















احم احم احم 





















الخروف ده






كل سنة و انتم طيبيين


 ::

----------


## hanoaa

> طالما ذكرت إسمك 
> فى من توصلوا للحل الصحيح
> إذاً حلك كان صحيحاً 
> 
> مش كده ولا إيه ؟؟؟؟


*
على فكرة يا أستاذ رضا

أنا بستنى الإجابه كل يوم حتى لو مجاوبه صح*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل .. يا استاذ رضا وان شاء الله يكون صحيح..

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا ... 

عيد سعيد مبارك عليكم جميعا ............ تم ارسال الاجابات بفضل الله تعالى




جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## reda laby

> *
> على فكرة يا أستاذ رضا
> 
> أنا بستنى الإجابه كل يوم حتى لو مجاوبه صح*



أفهم من كده 
غاوية هزار

أضحى مبارك

----------


## reda laby

عاشقة النسيم


عظيم والله عظيم

أضحى مبارك

----------


## reda laby

زهرة الياسمينا

الأضحية جبتيها ؟؟؟
ماشى 
خدى ده

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أشرف المجاهد

أضحى مبارك
أعاده الله عليك بالخير واليمن والبركات

----------


## reda laby

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/attach...1&d=1228579735

----------


## reda laby

أعلن الأخ العزيز
السواح 
swaha
إنفصاله عن المسابقة منذ الحلقة الثالثة والعشرون 
ومن هنا سوف يرفع من الترتيب العام 
( رغبته )
سلام

----------


## hanoaa

> أفهم من كده 
> غاوية هزار
> 
> أضحى مبارك


*طيب و إيه الهزار فى كده يا أستاذ رضا*

----------


## reda laby

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى واحبائى الكرام
أقدم لكم اليوم 
الحلقة الأخيرة
من مسابقة
مـــن هـــــــــــــــــو ؟

سؤال اليوم
من هى السيدة التى رأت قمراً فى منامها وقع فى حجرها ؟ومن هو هذا القمر ؟
من هو إبن الذبيحين ؟

وفقكم الله
وكل سنة وإنتم طيبين

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

تم ارسال الحل .. وان شاء الله يكون صحيح .. وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير يا استاذ رضا ... مع خالص الشكر والتقدير وبانتظار مسابقاتك الجميله ...

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

استاذ رضا سؤال للعلم فقط

ازاى كان الترتيب ؟؟؟

----------


## reda laby

الفائزون

أيمن خطاب 152 
هنوءة 81 
عاشقة النسيم 76 


وكل سنة وإنتم طيبين

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب رضا 

كل عيد أضحى انت بخير 

تم ارسال الاجابات بفضل الله 

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد



----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
أشرف المجاهد
ياريت ماتنسانى

----------


## أحلام الغريب

فى انتظار مسابقات تانية 
وفقك الله 
كل سنةوانت طيب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الأخ  الفاضل    أ. رضا    لابي  




جزاكم الله خيراً على المسابقة الرائعة  والمفيدة  بما حوت  من معلومات

وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك 

أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات 

و إن شاء الله يكون عـيد سعيد عليكم و الأسرة الكريمة

ونكــون بمشيئة الله مجتمعين العام القادم بجبل عرفات 

مع أطيب الأمنيات الطيبة بقضاء إجازة سعيدة وممتعة 






عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## hanoaa

_كل سنه و انتوا طيبين و بخير

أستاذ رضا ميرسى على المسابقة

بجد استمتعت معاكو أوىىىىىىىىىىىى

و ياريت حضرتك تكملها أو هانستنى الجديد_

----------


## reda laby

> فى انتظار مسابقات تانية 
> وفقك الله 
> كل سنةوانت طيب


حضرتك كنت فين ؟
قلت مشارك وإختفيت 
وتظهر بعد ظهور النتيجة
عموماً
ألف شكر على كلمتك 
و
المسابقة الجديدة
فى القريب العاجل إن شاء الله

أضحى مبارك

----------


## reda laby

> _كل سنه و انتوا طيبين و بخير
> 
> أستاذ رضا ميرسى على المسابقة
> 
> بجد استمتعت معاكو أوىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> و ياريت حضرتك تكملها أو هانستنى الجديد_


أيتها البونبوناية اللذيذة
الأخت الفاضلة
هنوءة
ماتستعجليش 
لازم نريح شوية 

أضحى مبارك

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب 
أيمن 

مش محتاج كلام ينقال منك
لأنك كنت خير صديق ومعين فى ظروف عملى 
التى كانت تستدعينى كى أتصل بك وأجعلك تقدم المسابقة بدلاً منى 
حفاظاً على مشاعر وإنتظار السادة الأفاضل
الإخوة المشتركين فى المسابقة


لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى  وإحتراماتى

أضحى مبارك

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أخى الحبيب 
> أيمن 
> 
> مش محتاج كلام ينقال منك
> لأنك كنت خير صديق ومعين فى ظروف عملى 
> التى كانت تستدعينى كى أتصل بك وأجعلك تقدم المسابقة بدلاً منى 
> حفاظاً على مشاعر وإنتظار السادة الأفاضل
> الإخوة المشتركين فى المسابقة
> 
> ...



*


الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي






أدام الله علينا تلك الحالة الجميلة من الحـــب والآخاء

ولقد كنا نجتمع يومياً معك ومع أشعارك العامية بالحب 

فكنا نستمتع معك بالحوار ونخرج منك بالمعلومة القيمة

كل الشكر والتقدير على تعبك ومتابعتك على مدار شهر

وكل عام وأنت بخير أخي الكريم وعيد أضحى مبارك 

تحياتي العطرية 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا


إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> والفائزون 
> 
> سوف نختار ثلاثة فائزين 
> 
> يحصلون على تقييمات من المشرف العام للمنتدى 
> 
>  وأيضاً تقييم من مشرفى القاعة







> الفائزون
> 
> أيمن خطاب 152 
> 
> 
> هنوءة 81 
> 
> عاشقة النسيم 76 
> 
> ...




*


الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 



نهاية سعيـــدة على كل المشاركين سواء فائزين أو غير فائزين

فما جمعنا كان الحب في الله والمودة والآخاء لمدة شهر كاملاً

وكل عام وأنتم بخير جميعاً بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك




نيجي بقى للفائزين الثلاثـــة 

فين التقييمات يا أستاذ رضا



احنا مستنين أهو




 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 




إن مـصــر ليـس وطنــاً نـعـيش فيه

بــل هــي وطـــــــن يـعــيش فــيــنا


إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## hanoaa

_صحيح هو فين التقييم_

----------


## reda laby

> *
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. رضا لابي 
> 
> نيجي بقى للفائزين الثلاثـــة 
> 
> فين التقييمات يا أستاذ رضا
> 
> ...


وكمان ديه


> _صحيح هو فين التقييم_


أخى الفاضل
ابن طيبة

فين التقييمات ؟؟؟

أضحى مبارك

----------

